# Going to the Gym... over 40s



## Mudball (Feb 18, 2020)

So i like my steak and pints but the Dr (and Mrs) thinks i need to shed some/many pounds.  I have been to a gym a few time, but never really stuck to it.  So after the January rush at the gym, i decided to jump in. 

I have taken to it, the same way as i did when i started my golf.  I signed up to a personal trainer.  Last week did my first session.   By God, it was painful for the next few days.  Also I realised I have been using the machines in the wrong way all this time.   Yesterday went into Day 2 on my own. I did the things the PT told me.  I was hopeless. I could not sleep well last night as i had too much energy, but I have woken up with more pain in new parts of my body. I have also realised that going to the gym is a bit like going to the driving range when you start golf. 

1) The gym is full of big blokes who lift weights, throw balls and make noises - just like a driving range where people can drive miles
2) As my PT says, the big blokes work on their 'mirror muscles' (because it makes them look good) rather than all muscles..    Big drivers anyone
3) Unsolicited advice:  Big blokes came around and told me that i am not doing this right and i will injure my <insert random muscle name> and also I should do <insert random exercise name>  
4) Drive for show, putt for dough...  you gotta take care small muscles, nutrition, diet and other un-glamorous things if you want to make any difference to your health. 
5) Gym and Golf are both frustrating and rewarding 
6) The Gym locker room is best avoided if you have a beer belly

Not sure how long my gym thing will last, but current aim is to drop 10 kg and get a bit fitter. Not looking to be a Schwarzenegger or a Tiger


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 18, 2020)

I don't find the gym comparable to golf personally. Golf is fun. Recently cancelled my gym membership because I was getting nothing from it. Dragging myself there was an utter chore. Hope it goes better for you than me though!


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Feb 18, 2020)

I fully get the gym-range comparison. When I raced the mountain bikes I would go to a gym(not that I enjoyed it) and even then having huge thighs and being able to move big weights with my legs I still had someone always trying to outdo me and show me how strong they were.
Now when I’m at the range, you can try and show me you can drive the ball out over the end fence, but aim only interested in keeping my ball straight and where I’m aiming.
I hate going to the range as much as I hated going to the gym


----------



## chellie (Feb 18, 2020)

I'm a fairly new gym goer here as well.

Magnesium spray works wonders on the aches and pains
Big blokes will hog the machines and weights. Last few times it was in two areas as well. Luckily for me I can go to another gym if need be.  
Luckily never had unsolicited advice.
I now have a new PT and when I see him I never know what I'm going to be doing. I have upper and lower body workouts which I do in between sessions. I'm also throwing more cardio into the mix as well. 
Currently in a "discussion" with him over the calories he wants me to eat. I refused to drop to what he wants me to. I am trying to make sure I am eating enough protein and to cut down on my chocolate consumption.

Off to the gym now to go and do some stuff.


----------



## Mudball (Feb 18, 2020)

chellie said:



			I'm a fairly new gym goer here as well.

*Magnesium spray* works wonders on the aches and pains
Big blokes will hog the machines and weights. Last few times it was in two areas as well. Luckily for me I can go to another gym if need be. 
Luckily never had unsolicited advice.
I now have a new PT and when I see him I never know what I'm going to be doing. I have upper and lower body workouts which I do in between sessions. I'm also throwing more cardio into the mix as well.
Currently in a "discussion" with him over the calories he wants me to eat. I refused to drop to what he wants me to. I am trying to make sure I am eating enough protein and to cut down on my chocolate consumption.

Off to the gym now to go and do some stuff.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, at this stage i find it difficult to get to the calories/food bit.  Though i was late for office lunch and I ended up in the gym.  Also skipped the bake day cakes in office yesterday!!.

i am a bit skeptic about sprays and superman fat burners. I dont plan any protein shakes - I have a sedatory office job, so cant see the point. 

Its a bit like golf manufacturing selling more cavity in irons or bigger head or next snake oil for longer and straighter drives


----------



## jim8flog (Feb 18, 2020)

Most of the gyms around here insist upon an induction course (with fee) to ensure that you use the equipment in the correct manner.

I let my gym membership lapse and when I wanted to rejoin they insisted on another induction session .

Funny thing is I went there on the advice of a doctor to help improve certain injuries I had. As I felt a lot better I started to do things I had given up years ago and ended up with injuries I did not have before going to the gym.


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 18, 2020)

I've always been a bit of a health and fitness "freak" and recently joined a new gym. I have my own set up at home but wanted access to some heavier weights and a treadmill. I'm loving it as it has areas where it's about functional exercise rather than pumping iron so have been trying some new stuff. Last week I was balancing on one leg on a bosu ball throwing a 5kg medicine ball into a trampette and catching it repeatedly - great fun


----------



## pendodave (Feb 18, 2020)

Mudball said:



			So i like my steak and pints but the Dr (and Mrs) thinks i need to shed some/many pounds.  I have been to a gym a few time, but never really stuck to it.  So after the January rush at the gym, i decided to jump in.

I have taken to it, the same way as i did when i started my golf.  I signed up to a personal trainer.  Last week did my first session.   By God, it was painful for the next few days.  Also I realised I have been using the machines in the wrong way all this time.   Yesterday went into Day 2 on my own. I did the things the PT told me.  I was hopeless. I could not sleep well last night as i had too much energy, but I have woken up with more pain in new parts of my body. I have also realised that going to the gym is a bit like going to the driving range when you start golf.

1) The gym is full of big blokes who lift weights, throw balls and make noises - just like a driving range where people can drive miles
2) As my PT says, the big blokes work on their 'mirror muscles' (because it makes them look good) rather than all muscles..    Big drivers anyone
3) Unsolicited advice:  Big blokes came around and told me that i am not doing this right and i will injure my <insert random muscle name> and also I should do <insert random exercise name>
4) Drive for show, putt for dough...  you gotta take care small muscles, nutrition, diet and other un-glamorous things if you want to make any difference to your health.
5) Gym and Golf are both frustrating and rewarding
6) The Gym locker room is best avoided if you have a beer belly

Not sure how long my gym thing will last, but current aim is to drop 10 kg and get a bit fitter. Not looking to be a Schwarzenegger or a Tiger
		
Click to expand...

Mr. Wolf is the main man for gym advice. Ironically, we seem to get much better pt advice on here than golf advice (bob excepted).
You might not want to hear it, but you're never gonna gym off a bad diet, or a lot of weight. You will just have to eat and drink less....


----------



## Dibby (Feb 18, 2020)

The big blokes might also be people who know what they are doing, although for the most part, these guys keep to themselves unless approached or you are actually going to hurt yourself or someone else. Like the driving range, most people are actually preoccupied with what they are doing themselves to notice too much what is going on around them.

Protein shakes are just food. Primarily whey from milk. If you can eat the right blend of protein carbs and fats then all is good. Where shakes help are with convenience, say you want quick fuel after your session, it's less frowned upon to mix up and gulp down a shake than light a disposable BBQ in the locker room and throw some chicken on it!


----------



## Mudball (Feb 18, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			I've always been a bit of a health and fitness "freak" and recently joined a new gym. I have my own set up at home but wanted access to some heavier weights and a treadmill. I'm loving it as it has areas where it's about functional exercise rather than pumping iron so have been trying some new stuff. Last week *I was balancing on one leg on a bosu ball throwing a 5kg medicine ball into a trampette and catching it repeatedly* - great fun 

Click to expand...

I have no idea what that means... you could have very well written _W zeszłym tygodniu balansowałem na jednej nodze na piłce Bosu, wrzucając do trampetki piłkę lekarską o masie 5 kg i wielokrotnie łapiąc   _


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 18, 2020)

Mudball said:



			I have no idea what that means... you could have very well written _W zeszłym tygodniu balansowałem na jednej nodze na piłce Bosu, wrzucając do trampetki piłkę lekarską o masie 5 kg i wielokrotnie łapiąc  _

Click to expand...

Something like this but with a small trampoline rather than a partner!

https://www.oreilly.com/library/view/partner-workouts/9781465454140/image/pg154_2.jpg


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 18, 2020)

i started a S&C course thats aimed at improving flexibility for golf.... starting at 0 so can only get better


----------



## Marshy77 (Feb 18, 2020)

Try classes if they do them. Not been for 2 months but really got in to spin class. You tend to speak and meet people easier I find in classes and then see them in the gym. At the end of the day the majority of people in gyms are there to try and get fitter. The big guys don't put me off at all its there thing, leave them to it. Do your own thing.


----------



## chellie (Feb 18, 2020)

Back from the gym. Sweaty cross trainer session for me.


----------



## Mudball (Feb 18, 2020)

Dibby said:



			The big blokes might also be people who know what they are doing, although for the most part, these guys keep to themselves unless approached or you are actually going to hurt yourself or someone else. Like the driving range, most people are actually preoccupied with what they are doing themselves to notice too much what is going on around them.

Protein shakes are just food. Primarily whey from milk. If you can eat the right blend of protein carbs and fats then all is good. Where shakes help are with convenience, say you want quick fuel after your session, it's less frowned upon to mix up and gulp down a shake than light a disposable BBQ in the locker room and throw some chicken on it!
		
Click to expand...

I am not rubbishing everything with one brush.  I think my mind is probably tainted by the days of steroids and folks injecting themselves with stuff.   
On the topic..   is there a real world view on protien / carb killer bars.  Increasingly seeing Grenade Carb Killer and Nakd bars sitting alongside Chocolates at the petrol pump as an impulse buy


----------



## chellie (Feb 18, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			I've always been a bit of a health and fitness "freak" and recently joined a new gym. I have my own set up at home but wanted access to some heavier weights and a treadmill. I'm loving it as it has areas where it's about functional exercise rather than pumping iron so have been trying some new stuff. Last week I was balancing on one leg on a bosu ball throwing a 5kg medicine ball into a trampette and catching it repeatedly - great fun 

Click to expand...

I wondered what those were called. I've used it for balancing like a wobble board.


----------



## chellie (Feb 18, 2020)

Mudball said:



			I am not rubbishing everything with one brush.  I think my mind is probably tainted by the days of steroids and folks injecting themselves with stuff.  
On the topic..   is there a real world view on protien / carb killer bars.  Increasingly seeing Grenade Carb Killer and Nakd bars sitting alongside Chocolates at the petrol pump as an impulse buy
		
Click to expand...

Better off with making a protein shake I think as the bars can be high in calories and sugar. I know the shake I will make is only 114 calories whereas a bar can be 200+


----------



## Mudball (Feb 18, 2020)

chellie said:



			Back from the gym. Sweaty cross trainer session for me.
		
Click to expand...

i have a torn plantar fascia from my cricket days and therefore cant run anymore.  So my PT put me on the cross trainer.    His view was use the cross trainer to get to 'burn zone' which he calculates as

220 - Age = Max heart Rate...    Burn zone = 70% of the Max Rate.      

Or use the 'talk test'.... so in my case, my burn zone was almost 15% more than my calculated burn zone.   


My routine was .... 10 mins of cross trainer at burn rate and then weight training on different equipments and finally finish with a 20 sec plank


----------



## stefanovic (Feb 18, 2020)

Ask the big blokes if they can touch their toes without bending their legs.
Bet they can't.
I'd always go for flexibility over physical strength.
Athletes have difficulty, too.
The gym rats (those in the gym for hours) have nothing better to do, or they are avoiding something.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 18, 2020)

stefanovic said:



			Ask the big blokes if they can touch their toes without bending their legs.
Bet they can't.
I'd always go for flexibility over physical strength.
Athletes have difficulty, too.
The gym rats (those in the gym for hours) have nothing better to do, or they are avoiding something.
		
Click to expand...

what ever floats your boat Ducky, but i wouldn't be going around in Gyms asking strange guys to touch their toes


----------



## Rooter (Feb 18, 2020)

Protein shakes are there for repairing muscle if you are not getting enough protein in your diet already. As for all the bars etc, waste of money imho and full of sugars etc, everything is now flashy 'PROTEIN' etc, from breakfast cereals to milks etc, just eat a healthy balanced diet!!! I do make my own flapjacks for energy boosts but i know whats in them! but the main thing in my view is, as someone pointed out earlier, weight loss is made in the kitchen, not in the gym. Yes the gym can help it along and maybe speed up weight loss, but if you fill your pie hole with the wrong stuff, no amount of gym work will fix it.


----------



## Wolf (Feb 18, 2020)

Mudball said:



			i have a torn plantar fascia from my cricket days and therefore cant run anymore.  So my PT put me on the cross trainer.    His view was use the cross trainer to get to 'burn zone' which he calculates as

220 - Age = Max heart Rate...    Burn zone = 70% of the Max Rate.      

Or use the 'talk test'.... so in my case, my burn zone was almost 15% more than my calculated burn zone.   


My routine was .... 10 mins of cross trainer at burn rate and then weight training on different equipments and finally finish with a 20 sec plank
		
Click to expand...

Not sure if you have your wires crossed with what you've been advised as to what the "burn" zone is or if your PT has misadvised you which is often done quite innocently as they can put their own opinion on these areas.

The calculation of max heart rate of 220-age=MHR is correct. However optimal fat burn zone for cardio is actually between 60-70%. Your guy isn't far off but starting you straight at top end instead of lower end and increasing as you get fitter could be the cause of your aches and pains being worse than they should at this stage as your muscle will be being hit for energy sources because the body hasn't yet accustomed itself to fat burning at the lower end. This then means your weight workout is harder because you will have depleted the muscles glycogen stores to much which they need to then move  weight. I'd recommend go at 60% for a couple of weeks, then 65% for couple more then once you hit 70 %your body is better conditioned to change meaning better long term results.


----------



## Wolf (Feb 18, 2020)

Mudball said:



			So i like my steak and pints but the Dr (and Mrs) thinks i need to shed some/many pounds.  I have been to a gym a few time, but never really stuck to it.  So after the January rush at the gym, i decided to jump in. 

I have taken to it, the same way as i did when i started my golf.  I signed up to a personal trainer.  Last week did my first session.   By God, it was painful for the next few days.  Also I realised I have been using the machines in the wrong way all this time.   Yesterday went into Day 2 on my own. I did the things the PT told me.  I was hopeless. I could not sleep well last night as i had too much energy, but I have woken up with more pain in new parts of my body. I have also realised that going to the gym is a bit like going to the driving range when you start golf. 

1) The gym is full of big blokes who lift weights, throw balls and make noises - just like a driving range where people can drive miles
2) As my PT says, the big blokes work on their 'mirror muscles' (because it makes them look good) rather than all muscles..    Big drivers anyone
3) Unsolicited advice:  Big blokes came around and told me that i am not doing this right and i will injure my <insert random muscle name> and also I should do <insert random exercise name>  
4) Drive for show, putt for dough...  you gotta take care small muscles, nutrition, diet and other un-glamorous things if you want to make any difference to your health. 
5) Gym and Golf are both frustrating and rewarding 
6) The Gym locker room is best avoided if you have a beer belly

Not sure how long my gym thing will last, but current aim is to drop 10 kg and get a bit fitter. Not looking to be a Schwarzenegger or a Tiger
		
Click to expand...

Few point's did your PT do a full dynamic warm up? Did they do a full cool down? Did they teach you good stretches post workout?

If the answer is no to any of those point that's why you were aching so much. There will always be some ache after muscle fatigue but should never be excessive.

Now to answer your other points

1) take a better look around, gyms aren't full of big blokes, sure there'll be a few but your noticing them because your new and concerned how you look/feel. The more you go the more you notice actually theres more like you, smaller, weaker, men and women all just trying to improve a little each day. Your just out your comfort zone and notice the intimidating factors not the real life people

2)that's either very poor attitude from the PT saying that as unless he knows every single person intimately he doesn't know their driving factors for being in the gym or he is merely saying it to make you feel at ease which again is wrong. In any gym or golf course yes there will be the odd knob that likes a pose. But mirrors are hugely important in gyms not for posing but to ensure you can see correct form and a PT should be advising you how to use them to identify and correct things in your own technique, much how a pro golfer uses video. He certainly shouldn't be saying negative things about other gym users.

3) unsolicited advice is rare unless an experience gym user see you doing some they think may hurt you, often some of these guys know a lot more than people give them credit for, have a quick chat you may find they were just trying to help.

4)you cannot out train a bad diet. Its not physically possibly if you want to lose weight you need to address your nutrition more than your gym sessions. Its an 80/20 split (some say 70 /30 but that's debatable). Basically 80% of the effort is what you put in your mouth and 20% is the result of exercise good clean whole foods and lots of water are the single most important part. 

5)Gym can be frustrating if you have no true goal and don't keep records. If you say you want to lose weight that's not a true goal, set physical goal of how much. If you went to a pro you don't say i wanna shoot lower scores, you say i want to learn how to consistently break 80. You put a value to it do the same for your health and track you work outs each time see how your getting stronger or weigh less. If you don't do these things frustration and boredom will overcome. Basically get a gym diary and use it how you would a scorecard on the course, identify where you could score better and work on it.

6)again that's your own insecurity talking there will be alsorts of shapes and sizes in a locker room merely looking at themselves nobody will single you out or even look.


----------



## Wolf (Feb 18, 2020)

Mudball said:



			I am not rubbishing everything with one brush.  I think my mind is probably tainted by the days of steroids and folks injecting themselves with stuff.   
On the topic..   is there a real world view on protien / carb killer bars.  Increasingly seeing Grenade Carb Killer and Nakd bars sitting alongside Chocolates at the petrol pump as an impulse buy
		
Click to expand...

Feel like I've taken over the thread a bit 😂

Steroids are more prevalent today and more accessible to the average gym goer than they've ever been i could get some test, tren, mast, EQ, whatever compound i deemed fit for the needs of a steroid cycle from the comfort of my home without leaving my house. Social media makes all these things accessible more than the days or Arnie, Dorian Yates and Ronnie Coleman. Its the one area making gym management and Strength training for athletes so difficult because its so easy to get.

As for protien bars you don't need them at all you can get all you need from a good balanced diet or as rooter says make your own which my wife does for me. Though i am partial to the Birthday cake flavour carb killer bar🎂

Protien shakes again don't need if you can guarantee your nutrition is bang on, but i like to have a good quality protien powder around, even keep one in the car😂 its quite versatile if im In a rush after my own training I'll mix a couple scoops with water give it a shake and neck it. Often use it at home to make breakfast smoothies a favourite is frozen mixed berries, bit of apple juice, scoop of yogurt and throw in some unflavoured protein powder. Makes a healthy high protein brekkie,  or Mrs uses it in pancakes. Remember it's handy to have but its a supplement its not to replace actual meals.


----------



## stefanovic (Feb 18, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			what ever floats your boat Ducky, but i wouldn't be going around in Gyms asking strange guys to touch their toes

Click to expand...

Last time I visited the gym I expended a lot of energy to go nowhere, then noticed blokes just standing there admiring themselves in the mirror. What floats their boat.
Passing the reception desk on the way out they tried their best to sell me a membership.
That was 18 years ago and I have never been back. 
But I have no need. I'm reasonably strong and supple with a BMI of 22. I never put on any weight and can perform about 200 yoga postures.


----------



## Crazyface (Feb 18, 2020)

I'm thinking of joining one. It's £20 a month. Only a small place but has the right bits of equipment I want to use. Just can't seem to work up the enthusiasm.


----------



## GB72 (Feb 18, 2020)

I am 47 now, been going to the gym for nearly a year (just over 2 stone down in weight). Basically I hate it, find it monumentally boring if nothing else but I treat it as the penalty I have to pay for wanting to enjoy my weekends etc. My gym is full of lifters but they are actually focusing on competing so, whilst there is the usual grunting and banging of weights, they are also helpful and supportive.


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 18, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Steroids are more prevalent today and more accessible to the average gym goer than they've ever been i could get some test, tren, mast, EQ, whatever compound i deemed fit for the needs of a steroid cycle from the comfort of my home without leaving my house. Social media makes all these things accessible more than the days or Arnie, Dorian Yates and Ronnie Coleman. Its the one area making gym management and Strength training for athletes so difficult because its so easy to get.
		
Click to expand...

It's like everything nowadays, people want results and they want them quick so turn to performance enhancers without training properly first. Dorian says it best (and I love Dorian btw, some of my favourite podcasts of all-time have been interviews with him), he only used steroids while he was competing, he used them out of necessity and as soon as he stopped competing he stopped taking them, yet now you see guys new to the gym or a few weeks away from a holiday taking a bit of Tren or whatever to get results quicker. Pretty worrying, and like you say they're dead easy to get hold of, one google search will find plenty of sites where you can buy them. I don't really like it, even at the Mr O. level the substances have changed. Guys aren't working like they used to in the 80s and 90s and they're using different stuff, a lot more insulin and it doesn't lead to better physiques. It leads to systemic growth, big waists and a lack of the hard, thick muscle and conditioning that the guys in the 90s had. I'm not a fan, I'd much rather see physiques like Dorian's in his early Mr O wins or even a Shawn Ray or a Lee Haney compared to the likes of Brandon Curry and Phil Heath, but there's just something missing for the current guys. Brandon Curry would struggle to make Top 10 in the early 90s.


----------



## Wolf (Feb 18, 2020)

Dan2501 said:



			It's like everything nowadays, people want results and they want them quick so turn to performance enhancers without training properly first. Dorian says it best (and I love Dorian btw, some of my favourite podcasts of all-time have been interviews with him), he only used steroids while he was competing, he used them out of necessity and as soon as he stopped competing he stopped taking them, yet now you see guys new to the gym or a few weeks away from a holiday taking a bit of Tren or whatever to get results quicker. Pretty worrying, and like you say they're dead easy to get hold of, one google search will find plenty of sites where you can buy them. I don't really like it, even at the Mr O. level the substances have changed. Guys aren't working like they used to in the 80s and 90s and they're using different stuff, a lot more insulin and it doesn't lead to better physiques. It leads to systemic growth, big waists and a lack of the hard, thick muscle and conditioning that the guys in the 90s had. I'm not a fan, I'd much rather see physiques like Dorian's in his early Mr O wins or even a Shawn Ray or a Lee Haney compared to the likes of Brandon Curry and Phil Heath, but there's just something missing for the current guys. Brandon Curry would struggle to make Top 10 in the early 90s.
		
Click to expand...

Its the social media lifestyle we now have 1 scroll through Instagram and all you see is what people think is the perfect physical specimen, or movies everyone knows how big Marvel is now women fawn over Chris Hemsworth as Thor, so men want to be like him but can't afford the level of PT, private chef and hours a day he gets to achieve those results so the average man turns to gear to do it quickly not knowing really what hes doing.

As for Mr O, literally can't stand the open division now it used to be about becoming the ultimate specimen look at Frank Zane he was around 197lbs when he won and that was a phenomenal physique, at that weight he wouldn't even place in the 212 Category now let alone open class. Dorian always be my favourite because of his attitude and approach the legs on the guy were immense yet he never believed in squatting because though they made him stronger they didn't make him thicker so he binned them and did different variations on presses and lunges. Flex Wheeler was phenomenal as well but his peak was Dorians dominance. Sadly you cannot compete now unless your just pure mass, all forms of symmetry, full muscle bellies and movement is gone. Curry was literally the best of a bad bunch last year, the top class with likes of Heath, Curry, Winklaar, Ramy etc is horrendous yet supposedly the best the world has. They're all so bloated now with Insulin and HGH making their abdomen distended it goes against everything the sport was designed to be. The best in modern times is Flex Lewis  7 straight 212 Mr O titles because h was in the lower class meant he didn't have take the  IGF1 or HGH so still had a tight waist, though I've seen reports he has an Open class invite this year, if he can come in around 220lbs with the conditioning he brings usually at 212 then he would wipe the floor with the bigger guys, but in order for that to happen the judges need balls to acknowledge full package depsite his weight is superior to the mass monsters.

My worry about the guys you mention taking things like Tren for holiday muscle is that really don't have a clue what it is or does, or how to correctly cycle it. Tren is 5x stronger than testosterone, they think they can jab it and just come off without doing a PCT then wonder why everything disappeared and why they feel so crappy to. Don't even get me started on people that think tablets steroids are safer be a they're much worse...


----------



## Mudball (Feb 18, 2020)

Reading Dan and Wolfy post above.. While I can empathise with the 'no carbs before Marbs' brigade, i find it difficult to sympathise with them .   Maybe somewhere on the way,  gyms are associated with bulking up.   All i want to do is bulk down   and stay fit.  So in the 50s and 60s, i can still do my cardios.   
At the moment, i just want to enusre that i survive the first 4 PT lessons that i have ordered and use them before April.    That would be more gym this year than the whole decade before


----------



## Wolf (Feb 18, 2020)

Mudball said:



			Reading Dan and Wolfy post above.. While I can empathise with the 'no carbs before Marbs' brigade, i find it difficult to sympathise with them .   Maybe somewhere on the way,  gyms are associated with bulking up.   All i want to do is bulk down   and stay fit.  So in the 50s and 60s, i can still do my cardios.   
At the moment, i just want to enusre that i survive the first 4 PT lessons that i have ordered and use them before April.    That would be more gym this year than the whole decade before
		
Click to expand...

Stick with it Mudball remember to eat less and move more with plenty of stretching and hydration you will be fine.

I have no empathy for the no carbs before marbs brigade though, its just crash dieting that harms the body in the long run.. You don't need to remove all carbs from a diet, don't even start me on the no carbs post 6pm brigade what a crock that is the body doesn't have a clock where it decides what time to convert carbs to fat. Just eat a healthy wholesome diet and exercise more. Simple but effective. 👍


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 18, 2020)

Mudball said:



			Reading Dan and Wolfy post above.. While I can empathise with the 'no carbs before Marbs' brigade, i find it difficult to sympathise with them .   Maybe somewhere on the way,  gyms are associated with bulking up.   All i want to do is bulk down   and stay fit.  So in the 50s and 60s, i can still do my cardios. 
At the moment, i just want to enusre that i survive the first 4 PT lessons that i have ordered and use them before April.    That would be more gym this year than the whole decade before
		
Click to expand...

In no position to tell anyone what is right or wrong.

Crap year last year with Sciatica, finally had to give up all activity in Oct, joined the local gym with a pool, swam only until 2 weeks ago, downloaded the MyFitnessPal App as was concerned about gaining weight.

First swim was 200m, worked my way up to 2km 5-6 days a week, cut out full fat fizzy drinks, cut down on saturated fats and started a 90/10 Vegan, vegetarian food plan.

Monday I weighed in at 12st 9lb, lost 38lb since end of September.

2 weeks ago cut swimming to a max of 1km a day and added in 10 min Stepper, 15 min bike, 2km Row.

Feeling great loving the exercise and enjoying the gym, doing it my way gradually and no intention (today) of letting myself go.

Back feeling great and back playing Golf, no repercussions.


----------



## User62651 (Feb 18, 2020)

Used to go in my 40s, however since last shoulder surgery Dec18 I haven't been but I could now and probably should, keep meaning to, we have a very affordable feelgoodfitness place close by. Have noticed at age 50 now a noticeable loss of strength and mobility which I guess could be slowed and maybe reversed with some strength training at gym. There is a a bit of an embarrassment factor and social discomfort I find being middle aged and a bit overweight going to a gym, shouldn't but I do. !f you can fit it in when it's quiet then that can help but early evenings are a no-no when the place is packed.
Agree the weight loss thing is very much a kitchen controlled element but I would say that even if you do overeat or drink a bit you can still increase your fitness and strength but still carry some 'flab'. I've done a few weeks gym before ski trips for example just to get strength into the legs without caring much about getting a six pack or whatever.


----------



## TerryA (Feb 18, 2020)

I go to the gym for c.v. workouts. I use the concept2 rowing machine - have one at home also and get involved in online races! Also do light weights for conditioning. I tend to use the exercises to not put weight on rather than lose any. It seems to work as I am the same weight as I was 25 years ago when I was a rugby referee.


----------



## Mudball (Feb 18, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Stick with it Mudball remember to eat less and move more with plenty of stretching and hydration you will be fine.

I have no empathy for the no carbs before marbs brigade though, its just crash dieting that harms the body in the long run.. You don't need to remove all carbs from a diet, don't even start me on the no carbs post 6pm brigade what a crock that is the body doesn't have a clock where it decides what time to convert carbs to fat. Just eat a healthy wholesome diet and exercise more. Simple but effective. 👍
		
Click to expand...

Thats the plan..  Though its only been twice, i can notice in spike in energy level post a session. This is then smothered by the pain eventually.   But i agree, if i keep plugging away one session at a time, i might enjoy it more. 

BTW, HID just bought me a shake!! She heard that i skipped lunch to go to the gym.. so got one of these ..  Hopefully will taste good and help with some recovery
https://www.hollandandbarrett.com/s...wder-strawberry-delight-60086296?skuid=086296


----------



## Wolf (Feb 18, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			In no position to tell anyone what is right or wrong.

Crap year last year with Sciatica, finally had to give up all activity in Oct, joined the local gym with a pool, swam only until 2 weeks ago, downloaded the MyFitnessPal App as was concerned about gaining weight.

First swim was 200m, worked my way up to 2km 5-6 days a week, cut out full fat fizzy drinks, cut down on saturated fats and started a 90/10 Vegan, vegetarian food plan.

Monday I weighed in at 12st 9lb, lost 38lb since end of September.


weeks ago cut swimming to a max of 1km a day and added in 10 min Stepper, 15 min bike, 2km Row.

Feeling great loving the exercise and enjoying the gym, doing it my way gradually and no intention (today) of letting myself go.

Back feeling great and back playing Golf, no repercussions.

Click to expand...

Paul what you've posted there is the perfect example of what it should be. You decided to put better food in to your body, and moved more. Which then increased over time as you got fitter it really is that simple and doesn't need to be any more complex than that. Good effort btw


----------



## IanM (Feb 18, 2020)

I had a really nasty bout of Montezuma's Revenge in January, lost 10 pounds in 5 days.  Most of it has stayed off... wish I knew how I got it, I'd go back for more.  Instant results! 

I havent been near a gym in ages, always found it dull.... long walks with the dog and swimming is what I do instead


----------



## Wolf (Feb 18, 2020)

maxfli65 said:



			Used to go in my 40s, however since last shoulder surgery Dec18 I haven't been but I could now and probably should, keep meaning to, we have a very affordable feelgoodfitness place close by. Have noticed at age 50 now a noticeable loss of strength and mobility which I guess could be slowed and maybe reversed with some strength training at gym. There is a a bit of an embarrassment factor and social discomfort I find being middle aged and a bit overweight going to a gym, shouldn't but I do. !f you can fit it in when it's quiet then that can help but early evenings are a no-no when the place is packed.
*Agree the weight loss thing is very much a kitchen controlled element but I would say that even if you do overeat or drink a bit you can still increase your fitness and strength but still carry some 'flab'. I've done a few weeks gym before ski trips for example just to get strength into the legs without caring much about getting a six pack or whatever*.
		
Click to expand...

This is the bit where people confuse being fit or strong with being healthy, you can be one without the other. I spent years in the forces with guys that can knock out a mile and half run fitness test in sub 9 minutes whilst carrying timber, i see guys training for strongman and powerlifting events that move serious weight but are all overweight. Professional body builders have so much muscle its unreal. Yet no one of those groups I described are healthy at all. Fit & strong in their required areas but not at all healthy. Same goes for 6 packs to maintain a chiselled 6 pack all year round will often mean people are actually not that healthy, to have a visible 6 pack you need to be sub 15% body fat and thats classed as elite level athlete. To have a fully chiselled 6 pack you need be around 5-8% body fat which is also known as being malnourished.. 

There are many misleading areas of fitness and health which is why its important ti look after your own individual needs not try to fit an average mould. BMI is  a great indication of a misleading stat that doesn't truly represent individual needs yet its what the NHS govern being healthy by


----------



## Wolf (Feb 18, 2020)

Mudball said:



			Thats the plan..  Though its only been twice, i can notice in spike in energy level post a session. This is then smothered by the pain eventually.   But i agree, if i keep plugging away one session at a time, i might enjoy it more.

BTW, HID just bought me a shake!! She heard that i skipped lunch to go to the gym.. so got one of these ..  Hopefully will taste good and help with some recovery
https://www.hollandandbarrett.com/s...wder-strawberry-delight-60086296?skuid=086296

Click to expand...

PhD are a decent brand, one word of advice though shop around online your wife could get it cheaper 😉

Other thing id say is skipping lunch to go isn't a good idea make sure you eat before or after, the shake should supplement your diet not replace it.


----------



## Mudball (Feb 18, 2020)

Wolf said:



			PhD are a decent brand, one word of advice though *shop around online your wife could get it cheaper* 😉

Other thing id say is skipping lunch to go isn't a good idea make sure you eat before or after, the shake should supplement your diet not replace it.
		
Click to expand...

I did try and find a cheaper wife online, but apparently the Thai mail order scheme is no longer active...


----------



## Wolf (Feb 18, 2020)

Mudball said:



			I did try and find a cheaper wife online, but apparently the Thai mail order scheme is no longer active...  

Click to expand...

They've actually got it in Aldi here for £11 should have grabbed a bag when I saw it yesterday.

But keep eye out online for brands like Bulk Powders or Protein works they do some cracking flavours at good prices often with deals on to.


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 18, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Its the social media lifestyle we now have 1 scroll through Instagram and all you see is what people think is the perfect physical specimen, or movies everyone knows how big Marvel is now women fawn over Chris Hemsworth as Thor, so men want to be like him but can't afford the level of PT, private chef and hours a day he gets to achieve those results so the average man turns to gear to do it quickly not knowing really what hes doing.

As for Mr O, literally can't stand the open division now it used to be about becoming the ultimate specimen look at Frank Zane he was around 197lbs when he won and that was a phenomenal physique, at that weight he wouldn't even place in the 212 Category now let alone open class. Dorian always be my favourite because of his attitude and approach the legs on the guy were immense yet he never believed in squatting because though they made him stronger they didn't make him thicker so he binned then and did different variations on presses and lunges. Flex Wheeler was phenomenal as well but his peak was Dorians dominance. Sadly you cannot compete now unless your just pure mass, all forms of symmetry, full muscle bellies and movement is gone. Curry was literally the best of a bad bunch last year, the top class with likes of Heath, Curry, Winklaar, Ramy etc is horrendous yet supposedly the best the world has. They're all so bloated now with Insulin and HGH making their abdomen distended it goes against everything the sport was designed to be. The best in modern times is Flex Lewis  7 straight 212 Mr O titles because hebwaa in the lower class meant he didn't have take the  IGF1 or HGH so still had a tight waist, though I've seen reports he has an Open class invite this year, if he can come in around 220lbs with the conditioning he brings usually at 212 then he would wipe the floor with the bigger guys, but in order for that to happen the judges need balls to acknowledge full package depsite his weight is superior to the mass monsters.

My worry about the guys you mention taking things like Tren for holiday muscle is that really don't have a clue what it is or does, or how to correctly cycle it. Tren is 5x stronger than testosterone, they think they can jab it and just come off without doing a PCT then wonder why everything disappeared and why they feel so crappy to. Don't even get me started on people that think tablets steroids are safer be a they're much worse...
		
Click to expand...

Frank Zane's physique is the dream physique in my mind, what a physique he had. Was listening to a podcast interview of his the other day and a fascinating guy, love Frank Zane. Dorian is my favourite though, more for his personalty but brought a whole new package to the Olympia, the ridiculous size but with crazy conditioning, so impressive. Shawn Ray another I really like, and love listening to him talk about the sport, so passionate and a hell of a physique.

Just amazes me that none of the top guys have seen the glaring gap and not decided to focus on conditioning. If any of the top guys came in with anything close to 90s conditioning it'd be a cake walk, the fact Phil won his last couple with the big bubble gut is a worrying sign of what Bodybuilding has become. You only need to look at a guy like Hadi Choopan whose physique doesn't compare to the great champions but came into 2019 shredded in really good condition and picked up 3rd. If a Curry, Heath or Winklaar could come in shredded with a tapered down waist and smaller gut they'd walk it.

Oh yeah, it's scary what guys are taking without the necessary knowledge of, like you say, how to cycle off properly, and how to do a cycle properly in the first place. These aren't drugs you just take for a bit and stop, can totally mess with your endocrine system. Oh and yeah, don't like needles so decide to ruin their liver with orals instead. Baffling.


----------



## Mudball (Feb 18, 2020)

I just had some ice cream...  kids don’t finish their dinner ...


----------



## Wolf (Feb 18, 2020)

Dan2501 said:



			Frank Zane's physique is the dream physique in my mind, what a physique he had. Was listening to a podcast interview of his the other day and a fascinating guy, love Frank Zane. Dorian is my favourite though, more for his personalty but brought a whole new package to the Olympia, the ridiculous size but with crazy conditioning, so impressive. Shawn Ray another I really like, and love listening to him talk about the sport, so passionate and a hell of a physique.

Just amazes me that none of the top guys have seen the glaring gap and not decided to focus on conditioning. If any of the top guys came in with anything close to 90s conditioning it'd be a cake walk, the fact Phil won his last couple with the big bubble gut is a worrying sign of what Bodybuilding has become. You only need to look at a guy like Hadi Choopan whose physique doesn't compare to the great champions but came into 2019 shredded in really good condition and picked up 3rd. If a Curry, Heath or Winklaar could come in shredded with a tapered down waist and smaller gut they'd walk it.

Oh yeah, it's scary what guys are taking without the necessary knowledge of, like you say, how to cycle off properly, and how to do a cycle properly in the first place. These aren't drugs you just take for a bit and stop, can totally mess with your endocrine system. Oh and yeah, don't like needles so decide to ruin their liver with orals instead. Baffling.
		
Click to expand...

Zane would go down as the ultimate physique for me, symmetrical, deep cuts, small waist it was so good it needed no special lighting or touch up photography to show it. Dorian created something new never seen before it was almost superhuman and freaky he managed to get the ultimate conditioning of Frank Zane but with so much more incredible mass. Nobody in modern era can touch him, ita a disgrace that Heath & Coleman got more than him and shows how bad a direction the sport took. Shaun Roden was the stand out winner of the last 15-20 years as at least he had a tapered shape narrowing at the waist, more symmetry  and condition than all ither recent winners, had he been able to compete last year he would have won again but alas we got Fluffy Curry..

Hadi was the best on stage but politics prevent his win, though i think if Flex does compete and he brings in his usual condition with added size he has to win and that would do the sport so much good, and would fill that gap you mentioned. 

I'm just back from gym now and the part time gear takers stand out like a sore thumb, they have no idea what they're doing how to stack the compounds properly to achieve results without causing issues makes me want to shake them. They think they're being smart taking Oral steroids but the double pass through on the liver is so hepatoxic you can literally see their skin breaking out in spots and sores where the body can't take break the compounds down adequately. They simply don't understand they injection is far safer in the body with far less side effects and if you're gonna do it that's the way to go.


----------



## huds1475 (Feb 18, 2020)

I just go for a perv.

So not at all like golf


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 18, 2020)

There’s 2 guys both blind and use guide sticks who use the gym I go to, when I saw them a few weeks ago it gave me the kick up the arse to get in and made me realise there’s really no excuse for me not going.


----------



## User62651 (Feb 19, 2020)

Can you bodybuilding experts tell me about insulin abuse? I take insulin because I have to and I can't see how a non diabetic taking insulin to get gym gains works - I can see how you might be able to get more carbs absorbed into the body but why are they not going hypoglycaemic when they take it?  Is it therefore advantageous in bodybuilding to be diabetic?


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 19, 2020)

Is it normal for your weight to fluctuate wildly in the space of a week? The other week I was around 12 st 11 on Sunday night, 12 st 5 by Weds night, 12 st 9 by Saturday.. does everyone else get this?? Maybe our scales are broken?


----------



## Wolf (Feb 19, 2020)

maxfli65 said:



			Can you bodybuilding experts tell me about insulin abuse? I take insulin because I have to and I can't see how a non diabetic taking insulin to get gym gains works - I can see how you might be able to get more carbs absorbed into the body but why are they not going hypoglycaemic when they take it?  Is it therefore advantageous in bodybuilding to be diabetic?
		
Click to expand...

Obviously you'll know a lot of how it helps control your diet, break down of macronutrients so as what to avoid etc. Bodybuilders will use it in a totally different way and different timings depending on their training regimes.

Bodybuilders take insulin to increase stamina and improve endurance. It's also used to increase muscle bulk as it stimulates glycogen formation, which feeds the muscles during a workout., Insulin works to prevent the breakdown of muscle protein, which also helps a person bulk up.

That paragraph above is essentially how they use it, however it doesn't make it safe for them because unlike you who needs it medically they don't, so end up with an excess that can't flush through system hence the bloating etc, there's a bit more to it than that but that's essentially how it works. When you see deaths of young bodybuilders everyone jumps on the steroids killed them band wagon. But the truth is if they're taking injectable steroids that is NOT what killed them as the body and endocrine system can break them down, its more likely to be the other compounds they've taken such as to much insulin or the oral steroids that do a double pass through the liver and break it down. 

Believe or not there are safe ways to do steroids but people don't choose those routes, they do it under the counter and have no idea what they're getting.


----------



## Dibby (Feb 19, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Obviously you'll know a lot of how it helps control your diet, break down of macronutrients so as what to avoid etc. Bodybuilders will use it in a totally different way and different timings depending on their training regimes.

Bodybuilders take insulin to increase stamina and improve endurance. It's also used to increase muscle bulk as it stimulates glycogen formation, which feeds the muscles during a workout., Insulin works to prevent the breakdown of muscle protein, which also helps a person bulk up.

That paragraph above is essentially how they use it, however it doesn't make it safe for them because unlike you who needs it medically they don't, so end up with an excess that can't flush through system hence the bloating etc, there's a bit more to it than that but that's essentially how it works. When you see deaths of young bodybuilders everyone jumps on the steroids killed them band wagon. But the truth is if they're taking injectable steroids that is NOT what killed them as the body and endocrine system can break them down, its more likely to be the other compounds they've taken such as to much insulin or the oral steroids that do a double pass through the liver and break it down.

*Believe or not there are safe ways to do steroids* but people don't choose those routes, they do it under the counter and have no idea what they're getting.
		
Click to expand...

I get what you mean, but just to be pedantic, I would say "safer" rather than "safe". 

Any medication comes with risks, people forget that even taking an Ibuprofen is a risk and can do damage to your stomach and liver, but you can do things to minimuse the risk, like not take on an empty stomach, stay hydrated, consume appropriate doses. Steroids are the same, there is always some risk, but most death and serious damage comes from misuse (such as ridiculous doses, and not following full cycles, with post cycle therapy) or using supporting compounds which are more dangerous.


----------



## Wolf (Feb 19, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Is it normal for your weight to fluctuate wildly in the space of a week? The other week I was around 12 st 11 on Sunday night, 12 st 5 by Weds night, 12 st 9 by Saturday.. does everyone else get this?? Maybe our scales are broken? 

Click to expand...

Absolutely normal. Especially in the ranges you mention. That sort of fluctuations is purely down to water retention. Which is down to how little water you've consumed over that tine in conjuction with what you may be eating.

Simple example Sunday to Wednesday you may have been eating relatively healthy, drinking plenty of fluids so the body is working correctly and flushing everything through as you're adequately hydrated. But Thursday through Saturday you may have eaten poorly or maybe a higher amount of carbs but at same time drunk less good fluids, maybe you had a couple beers, coffees or energy drinks. The body realise you've put crap into it and not hydrated enough so it can't flush through so it needs hold more water to make sure the organs still function properly. Hence you get water retention and a fluctuation of a few lbs..

Women are the best example often they will be around 5-7lbs heavier at the start of their menstrual cycle than any other time of the month, as the body holds more water readying itself for the trauma of their periods.


----------



## Wolf (Feb 19, 2020)

Dibby said:



			I get what you mean, but just to be pedantic, I would say "safer" rather than "safe".

Any medication comes with risks, people forget that even taking an Ibuprofen is a risk and can do damage to your stomach and liver, but you can do things to minimuse the risk, like not take on an empty stomach, stay hydrated, consume appropriate doses. Steroids are the same, there is always some risk, but most death and serious damage comes from misuse (such as ridiculous doses, and not following full cycles, with post cycle therapy) or using supporting compounds which are more dangerous.
		
Click to expand...

You say at the risk of being pedantic but you're spot on, not pedantic at all.. Safer rather than safe is a good way of describing it. Which is why people doing them should have blood work done befire, during and after cycles etc.

Your last paragraph also spot on and what i alluded to in earlier posts re: cycles and PCT. People go for the quick fix without true knowledge is the main issue.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 19, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Absolutely normal. Especially innthe ranges you mention. That sort of fluctuations is purely down to water retention. Which is down to how little water you've consumed over that tine in conjuction with what you may be eating.

Simple example Sunday to Wednesday you may have been eating relatively healthy, drinking plenty of fluids sonthe body is working correctly and flushing everything through as you're adequately hydrated. But Thursday through Saturday you may have eaten poorly or maybe a higher amount of carbs but at same time drunk less good fluids, maybe you had a couple beers, coffees or energy drinks. The body realise you've put crap into it and not hydrated enough so it can't flush through so it needs hold more water to make sure the organs still function properly. Hence you get water retention and a fluctuation of a few lbs..

Women are the best example often they will be around 5-7lbs heavier at the start of their menstrual cycle than any other time of the month, as the body holds more water readying itself for the trauma of their periods.
		
Click to expand...

Makes sense. I never, ever drink enough water. I just cannot force myself to neck water when I don't feel thirsty.

I find it funny when my wife excitedly tells me she has lost 2lbs that week - obviously I have to congratulate her but inside I'm thinking I lose or gain 2lbs on a daily basis without even thinking about it, lol.


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 19, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Zane would go down as the ultimate physique for me, symmetrical, deep cuts, small waist it was so good it needed no special lighting or touch up photography to show it. Dorian created something new never seen before it was almost superhuman and freaky he managed to get the ultimate conditioning of Frank Zane but with so much more incredible mass. Nobody in modern era can touch him, ita a disgrace that Heath & Coleman got more than him and shows how bad a direction the sport took. Shaun Roden was the stand out winner of the last 15-20 years as at least he had a tapered shape narrowing at the waist, more symmetry  and condition than all ither recent winners, had he been able to compete last year he would have won again but alas we got Fluffy Curry..
		
Click to expand...

Pretty much, what a physique, _that_ picture of Zane with his hands above his head is one of those iconic bodybuilding pictures, just like the black and white ones of Dorian. For sure, Dorian in '93 was just scary. That era in the early 90s was SO stacked - Dorian, Levrone, Flex, Ray, El Sonbaty. So good. Flex Wheeler had an incredible physique, was described by Shawn Ray as one of "the laziest bodybuilders" - imagine what he could have looked like if he worked like Dorian or Shawn. Shame we don't have that sort of level now, any of those guys would win the Olympia in the current era.



Wolf said:



			Hadi was the best on stage but politics prevent his win, though i think if Flex does compete and he brings in his usual condition with added size he has to win and that would do the sport so much good, and would fill that gap you mentioned.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, looking forward to seeing what Flex brings. Get the hype every year, but do think 2020 could be a really strong Olympia line-up. Rhoden's back, Flex's debut, potential return of Heath and Kai, Big Ramy looking dieted down and drawn out - think we'll get a good idea of what he's bringing at the Arnold, interested to see what Curry brings to defend his title, going to be interesting.



Wolf said:



			I'm just back from gym now and the part time gear takers stand out like a sore thumb, they have no idea what they're doing how to stack the compounds properly to achieve results without causing issues makes me want to shake them. They think they're being smart taking Oral steroids but the double pass through on the liver is so hepatoxic you can literally see their skin breaking out in spots and sores where the body can't take break the compounds down adequately. They simply don't understand they injection is far safer in the body with far less side effects and if you're gonna do it that's the way to go.
		
Click to expand...

It's absolutely gross and pretty worrying that people can get hold of these things without the pre-requisite knowledge of how to use them properly, so dangerous.



Wolf said:



			That paragraph above is essentially how they use it, however it doesn't make it safe for them because unlike you who needs it medically they don't, so end up with an excess that can't flush through system hence the bloating etc, there's a bit more to it than that but that's essentially how it works. When you see deaths of young bodybuilders everyone jumps on the steroids killed them band wagon. But the truth is if they're taking injectable steroids that is NOT what killed them as the body and endocrine system can break them down, its more likely to b*e the other compounds they've taken such as to much insulin or the oral steroids* that do a double pass through the liver and break it down.
		
Click to expand...

Also - diuretics. Unbelievably dangerous, a number of bodybuilders (like Benaziza) have died as a result of taking them.


----------



## hovis (Feb 19, 2020)

Dan2501 said:



			It's absolutely gross and pretty worrying that people can get hold of these things without the pre-requisite knowledge of how to use them properly, so dangerous.
.
		
Click to expand...

but you can go to the shop and buy 8 cans of fosters and 20 cigs every night and no one will say a word. 

if someone put a gun to my head and asked me to drink 4 cans of beer a night and 10 cigs for 8 weeks or take some steroids. I'd take the steroids. 

pisses me off when kids get hold of them with zero knowledge and create this stigma that is attached to them.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Feb 19, 2020)

Mudball said:



			I am not rubbishing everything with one brush.  I think my mind is probably tainted by the days of steroids and folks injecting themselves with stuff.  
On the topic..   is there a real world view on protien / carb killer bars.  Increasingly seeing Grenade Carb Killer and Nakd bars sitting alongside Chocolates at the petrol pump as an impulse buy
		
Click to expand...

I'm no expert here at all, but for the last 4 weeks, mrs wedge and myself have been doing a high protein low carb diet. Not low carb as in keto diet, but basically cut out bread, biscuits and sweets, reduced beer, rice and potatoes, whilst at the same time increased the protein intake. We use the Nature Valley protein bars, largely because they are a lot cheaper at costco than most of the other ones, and are actually quite tasty. The diet now contains a lot of salad, meat, nuts, prawns, cheese and water. In the 4 weeks to date, I haven't lost a lot of weight, approx 3 kg, but I have shed 2 inches off both waist and belly, and have a visibly trimmer figure with trousers fitting much better. Also find now that I don't feel the need to snack during the day, and no real desire to eat sweets.


----------



## Wolf (Feb 19, 2020)

Dan2501 said:



			Pretty much, what a physique, _that_ picture of Zane with his hands above his head is one of those iconic bodybuilding pictures, just like the black and white ones of Dorian. For sure, Dorian in '93 was just scary. That era in the early 90s was SO stacked - Dorian, Levrone, Flex, Ray, El Sonbaty. So good. Flex Wheeler had an incredible physique, was described by Shawn Ray as one of "the laziest bodybuilders" - imagine what he could have looked like if he worked like Dorian or Shawn. Shame we don't have that sort of level now, any of those guys would win the Olympia in the current era.



Agreed, looking forward to seeing what Flex brings. Get the hype every year, but do think 2020 could be a really strong Olympia line-up. Rhoden's back, Flex's debut, potential return of Heath and Kai, Big Ramy looking dieted down and drawn out - think we'll get a good idea of what he's bringing at the Arnold, interested to see what Curry brings to defend his title, going to be interesting.



It's absolutely gross and pretty worrying that people can get hold of these things without the pre-requisite knowledge of how to use them properly, so dangerous.



Also - diuretics. Unbelievably dangerous, a number of bodybuilders (like Benaziza) have died as a result of taking them.
		
Click to expand...

That image of Zane is iconic and if Da Vinci were to recreate the vetruvian made in the modern world it would likely be an image akin to that of Zane in that pose such is was his physique.

Dorian was something else and possibly was the catalyst for what we have now as nobody knew how to beat his size with equal conditioning, so we've been led down the bloated path. Hopefully this year we see the change as I believe that's what would have come thanks to Rodens win in 2018 had he been able to compete and defend the title in 2019, instead we got Brandon Curry as the best of an horrendous bunch. Nasser El Sonbaty is a great shout he was so underated and had it all, I've worked with a lad called Owen Powell who absolutely idolised him check him out on Instagram he has a very classic look, missed out on his pro card as judges told him he didn't have enough mass depsite having great condition and classic looks, that's the world the judges are in now 🙄

I must be one of the only people that doesn't want Kai ti return, he should have beat Heath a long time ago but Heath was the judges golden boy, I think Kai returning would add nothing to his legacy especially if Heath is on the same stage it will detract from the overall event. It would be a sideshow like the recent invites for Levrone & Wheeler. Though Wheeler won't compete anywhere again now he had a leg amputated. Im looking forward to seeing Flex v Chopan those 2 will bring the best package without a doubt compared to the mass monsters.

Agree your last 2 points people are doing these things in gyms with no real knowledge of cycle, stacks , how to get the right compounds for their own bodies etc. They're merely relying on unsolicited advice from others that equally have no real knowledge or experience. I've used my knowledge a lot over the years and people need to understand what work needs putting in before even contemplating doing a cycle.


----------



## chellie (Feb 19, 2020)

PT session today. New things today for me were RDL's and Clean and Jerks. Both were only with the barbell though. Plenty of protein today. Some leftover chicken for lunch, just scoffed some low fat cottage cheese and then will be a chicken sheesh tonight as I'm out to a fabulous local Turkish restaurant with some of my friends from golf.


----------



## Wolf (Feb 19, 2020)

chellie said:



			PT session today. New things today for me were RDL's and Clean and Jerks. Both were only with the barbell though. Plenty of protein today. Some leftover chicken for lunch, just scoffed some low fat cottage cheese and then will be a chicken sheesh tonight as I'm out to a fabulous local Turkish restaurant with some of my friends from golf.
		
Click to expand...

RDL's are one of my personal favourite exercises. Good to see your PT is putting in some compound moves and multi joint movements, not enough get their clients doing that sort of work. 

Also a nice chicken grilled shish kebab lovely im jealous..


----------



## Mudball (Feb 19, 2020)

chellie said:



			PT session today. New things today for me were RDL's and Clean and Jerks. Both were only with the barbell though. Plenty of protein today. Some leftover chicken for lunch, just scoffed some low fat cottage cheese and then will be a chicken sheesh tonight as I'm out to a fabulous local Turkish restaurant with some of my friends from golf.
		
Click to expand...

*RDLs*!!!.... i admit this thread has taught me a lot of new jargons.   My eyes had glazed over when my PT was talking about Isometrics and Compound exercises.   Now i am realising that this is common parlance.  Maybe I shlud give it more than a diddly squat


----------



## Crazyface (Feb 20, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Is it normal for your weight to fluctuate wildly in the space of a week? The other week I was around 12 st 11 on Sunday night, 12 st 5 by Weds night, 12 st 9 by Saturday.. does everyone else get this?? Maybe our scales are broken? 

Click to expand...

Weight can fluctuate wildly depending on time of day you weigh yourself. As I'm finding now I've bought some scales to see where I am now I've got down to a comfortable weight. (could still do with remving another 7 pounds)


----------



## Mudball (Feb 21, 2020)

Crazyface said:



			Weight can fluctuate wildly depending on time of day you weigh yourself. As I'm finding now I've bought some scales to see where I am now I've got down to a comfortable weight. (could still do with remving another 7 pounds)
		
Click to expand...

i have been watching weight since i startted the gym.  Its too early for anything to happen, but i never thought that I might swing nearly 2-3kg within a couple of days..  strange.


----------



## hovis (Feb 21, 2020)

Mudball said:



			i have been watching weight since i startted the gym.  Its too early for anything to happen, but i never thought that I might swing nearly 2-3kg within a couple of days..  strange.
		
Click to expand...

you should know that carbohydrates need 3 to 4 times their weight in water to be stored in the body.  so eat 1lb less of carbs per week you'll drop 4lb.   this is what is referred to as water weight.  salt holds 25 times its weight.  so cleaning up your diet with have a dramatic effect on the scales.  i personally prefer to take measurements rather than rely on the scales


----------



## Sats (Feb 22, 2020)

Mudball said:



			So i like my steak and pints but the Dr (and Mrs) thinks i need to shed some/many pounds.  I have been to a gym a few time, but never really stuck to it.  So after the January rush at the gym, i decided to jump in.

I have taken to it, the same way as i did when i started my golf.  I signed up to a personal trainer.  Last week did my first session.   By God, it was painful for the next few days.  Also I realised I have been using the machines in the wrong way all this time.   Yesterday went into Day 2 on my own. I did the things the PT told me.  I was hopeless. I could not sleep well last night as i had too much energy, but I have woken up with more pain in new parts of my body. I have also realised that going to the gym is a bit like going to the driving range when you start golf.

1) The gym is full of big blokes who lift weights, throw balls and make noises - just like a driving range where people can drive miles
2) As my PT says, the big blokes work on their 'mirror muscles' (because it makes them look good) rather than all muscles..    Big drivers anyone
3) Unsolicited advice:  Big blokes came around and told me that i am not doing this right and i will injure my <insert random muscle name> and also I should do <insert random exercise name> 
4) Drive for show, putt for dough...  you gotta take care small muscles, nutrition, diet and other un-glamorous things if you want to make any difference to your health.
5) Gym and Golf are both frustrating and rewarding
6) The Gym locker room is best avoided if you have a beer belly

Not sure how long my gym thing will last, but current aim is to drop 10 kg and get a bit fitter. Not looking to be a Schwarzenegger or a Tiger
		
Click to expand...


It's 80% what you're eating. The gym is the easy bit. Not eating the crap or drinking it is the hardest part. 

Good luck to you though - being fitter and stronger is so much better than being fat and unfit. It'll help you on the course as well


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Feb 22, 2020)

Exercise and dieting, are terrible forms of self abuse.
My new idiot endocrinologist has me walking my dog*, lifting weights, and cutting out carbs.
I think she has a family, so I haven't strangled her yet.
Then again, it's only February.

* Remember, I play golf riding a cart.  Most of my mates would otherwise go down with a heart attack early on the front none.


----------



## Mudball (Feb 23, 2020)

Yesterday was at the supermarket and stopped by the ‘free from’ aisle to look at the carb/protein bars.. all seductively packed ... but a look at ingredients say 12-20 gms of sugar in each bar!! How does that work?  I am assuming the sugar is being added to prevent it tasting like earwax ...


----------



## SteveW86 (Feb 23, 2020)

Mudball said:



			Yesterday was at the supermarket and stopped by the ‘free from’ aisle to look at the carb/protein bars.. all seductively packed ... but a look at ingredients say 12-20 gms of sugar in each bar!! How does that work?  I am assuming the sugar is being added to prevent it tasting like earwax ...
		
Click to expand...

If you look at a lot of “fat free” or “low fat” products they have a lot of sugar in. Not sure whether it’s for taste, but if you don’t burn the sugar off it just turns to fat anyway doesn’t it?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 23, 2020)

You are allowed/need a certain amount of sugar.
It’s saturated fats for me that are more of a worry, that’s the fat that can lead to health problems, like Cholesterol issues etc.


----------



## hovis (Feb 23, 2020)

12 to 20 grams of sugar in a protein bar is rare these days.  but 20 grams is still better than a normal chocolate bar.  and yes excess sugar is turned into fat but through a process that isn't very efficient and taxes alot of the excess sugar during the conversion.  fat and sugar are not the enemy.  excess consumption is the enemy. in fact, saturated fat is vital to maintain hormonal functions


----------



## Mudball (Feb 23, 2020)

The other one in the ‘free from’ is Gluten - free.  I know a few people who go gluten free due to allergies, has anyone non-allergic given it a go? I do know someone who has and he claims that it has changed his life. No longer feels bloated and he is now in his 50s


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 23, 2020)

hovis said:



			12 to 20 grams of sugar in a protein bar is rare these days.  but 20 grams is still better than a normal chocolate bar.  and yes excess sugar is turned into fat but through a process that isn't very efficient and taxes alot of the excess sugar during the conversion.  fat and sugar are not the enemy.  excess consumption is the enemy. in fact, saturated fat is vital to maintain hormonal functions
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree excess of anything is the enemy, that’s why saturated fat needs to be controlled as well.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 23, 2020)

Mudball said:



			The other one in the ‘free from’ is Gluten - free.  I know a few people who go gluten free due to allergies, has anyone non-allergic given it a go? I do know someone who has and he claims that it has changed his life. No longer feels bloated and he is now in his 50s
		
Click to expand...

Mate, I’ve got limited knowledge on food and what we eat, but as Hovis has put above, excess is the enemy.

A lot of processed foods in shops offer a lot of “good” things, but sometimes hide excess salt or sugar or whatever.

Have a good look at the labels and see what some of these foods contain.

I’m sure Wolf, Hovis and a few others can offer good advice on this.


----------



## pendodave (Feb 23, 2020)

I know someone who has lost a couple of stone over the last 6 months or so.
They mainly prepare their own food from raw ingredients and avoided (as far as possible) processed food of any sort (even "health" products). 
That way, it's a lot easier to keep an eye on things. No hidden salt, sugar, weird fats, stabilising agents etc etc.
My (completely unscientific) theory on this is that the more processed something is, the worse it'll be for you.
And they ate less of it than they used to. This bit is quite important...


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 23, 2020)

pendodave said:



			I know someone who has lost a couple of stone over the last 6 months or so.
They mainly prepare their own food from raw ingredients and avoided (as far as possible) processed food of any sort (even "health" products).
That way, it's a lot easier to keep an eye on things. No hidden salt, sugar, weird fats, stabilising agents etc etc.
My (completely unscientific) theory on this is that the more processed something is, the worse it'll be for you.
And they ate less of it than they used to. This bit is quite important...
		
Click to expand...

This is me, 2 1/2 stone since Oct, also combined with changing fitness routine.
Cut out the convenient “junk” etc.


----------



## Wolf (Feb 23, 2020)

Mudball said:



			The other one in the ‘free from’ is Gluten - free.  I know a few people who go gluten free due to allergies, has anyone non-allergic given it a go? I do know someone who has and he claims that it has changed his life. No longer feels bloated and he is now in his 50s
		
Click to expand...

Tend to find that those that do it for reasons other than allergies lose weight more because of fact their choices get limited to other healthier options so they make smarter choices elsewhere, plus taking out some of the gluten in their diet means they drop a lot of excess water. Fad diets like the Juice Plus shake diet recommends their customers do a 2 week cleanse of removing gluten and eating more whole foods and less  caffeine until their shakes arrive, customers think its amazing they lose a few lbs instantly in those 2 weeks but wonder why they then stagnate on the shakes. Simply if they stuck to that whole food diet instead of meal replacement they would continue to lose weight and be healthy.

You don't need to go gluten free, have meal replacement bars , shakes or skip meals. You simply need to make smarter good choices, eat consistently and drink plenty of fluids. Like hovis mentioned 21g sugar isn't necessarily a lot, it's about how much you consume everywhere else and how often..

After a work out I'll have a shake to get a quick protein hit and have a bag of those Haribo 10p size sweet bags as I want the glutamine and sugars to help  synthesis of the protein. Theres whole science behind that i can explain. But basically sugar isn't the enemy, nor are carbs, fats etc, the enemy is simply excess of anything..

I'm fully nutrition qualified as well as PT, S&C etc. If you want any advice anytime drop me a PM im happy to help and answer any questions anyone on here has..

But remember keep it simple eat healthy whole foods, drink water and exercise. Basically as I say on so many threads eat less and move more it can be that simple


----------



## SteveW86 (Feb 23, 2020)

Eat less and do more is definitely working for me. 

Gym 4 days a week, combined with a healthy unprocessed nutrition plan has seen me lose 9kg’s since Jan 2nd


----------



## chellie (Feb 23, 2020)

I have a dreadfully sweet tooth that I am battling with.


----------



## Wolf (Feb 23, 2020)

SteveW86 said:



			Eat less and do more is definitely working for me.

Gym 4 days a week, combined with a healthy unprocessed nutrition plan has seen me lose 9kg’s since Jan 2nd
		
Click to expand...

And that is proof of how simple it can be. Good effort buddy. 



chellie said:



			I have a dreadfully sweet tooth that I am battling with.
		
Click to expand...

Nothing wrong with that, its important to let yourself have a sweet treat now and again. Or simply trick yourself into thinking you've had one.. When i get sweet cravings i mix a scoop of chocolate protein with some natural yogurt and a teaspoon of honey, mix it all together and its like eating a Mars bar flavoured yogurt. Body and brain think I'm having a naughty treat yet nothing in it is unhealthy or unnatural sugars 👍


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 23, 2020)

chellie said:



			I have a dreadfully sweet tooth that I am battling with.
		
Click to expand...

Curly Wurly, full of holes, low in calories and full on taste to kill the craving.


----------



## chellie (Feb 23, 2020)

Wolf said:



			And that is proof of how simple it can be. Good effort buddy.


Nothing wrong with that, its important to let yourself have a sweet treat now and again. Or simply trick yourself into thinking you've had one.. When i get sweet cravings i mix a scoop of chocolate protein with some natural yogurt and a teaspoon of honey, mix it all together and its like eating a Mars bar flavoured yogurt. Body and brain think I'm having a naughty treat yet nothing in it is unhealthy or unnatural sugars 👍
		
Click to expand...

Tried that as you've posted it before but it doesn't work for me


----------



## chellie (Feb 23, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Curly Wurly, full of holes, low in calories and full on taste to kill the craving.

Click to expand...

One isn't enough though


----------



## Wolf (Feb 23, 2020)

chellie said:



			Tried that as you've posted it before but it doesn't work for me

Click to expand...

Small bag of haribio post workout. Have tangfastic ones their amazing and helps the body 😉
Aldi do some nice chocolate rice cakes as well.. 
Failing that Paul's idea of a curly wurly 😂


----------



## hovis (Feb 23, 2020)

chellie said:



			Tried that as you've posted it before but it doesn't work for me

Click to expand...

i would class myself as a chocolate addict.  this is amazing


----------



## chellie (Feb 23, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Small bag of haribio post workout. Have tangfastic ones their amazing and helps the body 😉
Aldi do some nice chocolate rice cakes as well..
Failing that Paul's idea of a curly wurly 😂
		
Click to expand...

Are those tangfastic ones the sour ones?


----------



## Wolf (Feb 23, 2020)

hovis said:



			i would class myself as a chocolate addict.  this is amazing 





Click to expand...

Ive tried that it's amazing.. 
Mrs Wolf also makes some homemade protien brownies and cookies they're amazing... 



chellie said:



			Are those tangfastic ones the sour ones?
		
Click to expand...

That's the ones.. Perfect post workout treat with a shake just remember its the small 10p bags not the big £1 ones 😂

Out of interest what's the longest you usually go without a sweet of some sort


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 23, 2020)

chellie said:



			One isn't enough though

Click to expand...

How many calories you got spare.


----------



## chellie (Feb 23, 2020)

hovis said:



			i would class myself as a chocolate addict.  this is amazing 





Click to expand...


Oh, will give that a go.


----------



## Mudball (Feb 23, 2020)

During one of the PT sessions,  my PT mentioned that mid-meal hunger cravings are more about hydration rather than hunger.   So asked me to drink water rather than snack.  Ran thru nearly 1.5 litres in the office..   Spent more time in the loo rather than gym.     

Dont know if the theory is right or not, but hydration cant be that bad either


----------



## chellie (Feb 23, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Ive tried that it's amazing..
Mrs Wolf also makes some homemade protien brownies and cookies they're amazing...


That's the ones.. Perfect post workout treat with a shake just remember its the small 10p bags not the big £1 ones 😂

Out of interest what's the longest you usually go without a sweet of some sort
		
Click to expand...

It's usually after I've eaten a meal that I need something sweet but after the evening meal is the worst. It's like the off switch isn't working quite often.


----------



## Mudball (Feb 23, 2020)

hovis said:



			i would class myself as a chocolate addict.  this is amazing 





Click to expand...

All this protein worries me.  I am a desk warrior and putting all this protein thru must have an impact on kidneys or some other organs, if I dont exercies to burn them off..


----------



## Wolf (Feb 23, 2020)

Mudball said:



			During one of the PT sessions,  my PT mentioned that mid-meal hunger cravings are more about hydration rather than hunger.   So asked me to drink water rather than snack.  Ran thru nearly 1.5 litres in the office..   Spent more time in the loo rather than gym.     

Dont know if the theory is right or not, but hydration cant be that bad either
		
Click to expand...

Dehydration is often misinterpreted as hunger, it can also be cause of lethargy to. Your PT was on the money with his suggestion to drink more.


----------



## hovis (Feb 23, 2020)

chellie said:



			It's usually after I've eaten a meal that I need something sweet but after the evening meal is the worst. It's like the off switch isn't working quite often.
		
Click to expand...

in that situation I find that a bowl of suaar free jelly takes the edge off


----------



## Wolf (Feb 23, 2020)

chellie said:



			It's usually after I've eaten a meal that I need something sweet but after the evening meal is the worst. It's like the off switch isn't working quite often.
		
Click to expand...

Its not because you crave the sweetness its because you have a habit of doing it. You need find a different post meal habit or as hovis just said sugar free jelly


----------



## hovis (Feb 23, 2020)

Mudball said:



			All this protein worries me.  I am a desk warrior and putting all this protein thru must have an impact on kidneys or some other organs, if I dont exercies to burn them off..
		
Click to expand...

you really have to clatter the protein for it to effect kidneys. almost impossible for the average person to over do protein


----------



## Wolf (Feb 23, 2020)

Mudball said:



			All this protein worries me.  I am a desk warrior and putting all this protein thru must have an impact on kidneys or some other organs, if I dont exercies to burn them off..
		
Click to expand...

Exactly what Hovis says below is on the money. Unless you have some pre existing kidney condition diagnosed that doesn't allow adequate breakdown of protein it will be nigh on impossible for you to have any problems.. May get a bit the old protein fart now and again though 😂


hovis said:



			you really have to clatter the protein for it to effect kidneys. almost impossible for the average person to over do protein
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 23, 2020)

chellie said:



			It's usually after I've eaten a meal that I need something sweet but after the evening meal is the worst. It's like the off switch isn't working quite often.
		
Click to expand...

Have a look at some of the Ice Lollies.


----------



## Mudball (Feb 23, 2020)

chellie said:



			It's usually after I've eaten a meal that I need something sweet but after the evening meal is the worst. It's like the off switch isn't working quite often.
		
Click to expand...

HID got some berry flavoured Protein Yogurt as a post dinner snack.   I cant say it was the best yogurt i have had, but it was not bad either..


----------



## chellie (Feb 24, 2020)

hovis said:



			in that situation I find that a bowl of suaar free jelly takes the edge off
		
Click to expand...

Thanks will give that a try.


----------



## chellie (Feb 24, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Its not because you crave the sweetness its because you have a habit of doing it. You need find a different post meal habit or as hovis just said sugar free jelly
		
Click to expand...

Thanks


----------



## chellie (Feb 24, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Have a look at some of the Ice Lollies.

Click to expand...

Hadn't thought of those so thanks


----------



## chellie (Feb 24, 2020)

Mudball said:



			HID got some berry flavoured Protein Yogurt as a post dinner snack.   I cant say it was the best yogurt i have had, but it was not bad either..
		
Click to expand...

Will have a look at those, thanks.


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 24, 2020)

I have a sweet tooth too Chellie and after tea is when I really want something sweet. I've found a cup of tea with a couple of those iced/sugared ring biscuits or a small piece of very sweet fudge (or both - still less than 100 cals) does the treat nicely.

https://digitalcontent.api.tesco.co...napshotimagehandler_94480894.jpeg?h=540&w=540


----------



## chellie (Feb 24, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			I have a sweet tooth too Chellie and after tea is when I really want something sweet. I've found a cup of tea with a couple of those iced/sugared ring biscuits or a small piece of very sweet fudge (or both - still less than 100 cals) does the treat nicely.

https://digitalcontent.api.tesco.co...napshotimagehandler_94480894.jpeg?h=540&w=540

Click to expand...

Cheers Amanda


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 24, 2020)

Wolf said:



			And that is proof of how simple it can be. Good effort buddy.


Nothing wrong with that, its important to let yourself have a sweet treat now and again. Or simply trick yourself into thinking you've had one.. When i get sweet cravings i mix a scoop of chocolate protein with some natural yogurt and a teaspoon of honey, mix it all together and its like eating a Mars bar flavoured yogurt. Body and brain think I'm having a naughty treat yet nothing in it is unhealthy or unnatural sugars 👍
		
Click to expand...

I try and eat Yeo Valley greek yoghurt with honey instead of chocolates, I have Pepsi Max with Cherry instead of the full sugar versions. I'm sure they each come with their own drawbacks though. The yoghurt tastes so good that it must have just as much sugar as chocolate anyway.  But I like to pretend to myself that I'm doing good.


----------



## Khamelion (Feb 24, 2020)

To get the most out of a gym you're better off going with a friend, someone who has the same goals as yourself, you can encourage each other, rip the piss out of each other, support each other and if using free weights, spot for each other.

As for the other gym members who offer advice on correct form, unless it's Eddie Hall then likely best to ignore it. 

Now for the contradictory bit on form, lift wieghts that you can comforatbly manage so you can maintain correct form, form departs when you try to to lift/push/pull weights that are too heavy and then when injuries occur.

Eat right and rest well and the results will soon come.

Remember you cannot out train a bad diet.


----------



## Mudball (Feb 25, 2020)

Here is the challenge. Have to go to the pub for some post work smooze with colleagues and clients. It’s not planned to be a big night but expect an hour or so. Don’t want to be a tit by ordering non-alcoholic beer or vegan wine.  What is the forums’ view on indulgence/cheat days. 

BTW I do have a PT session tomorrow so can work off some of it


----------



## Wolf (Feb 25, 2020)

Mudball said:



			Here is the challenge. Have to go to the pub for some post work smooze with colleagues and clients. It’s not planned to be a big night but expect an hour or so. Don’t want to be a tit by ordering non-alcoholic beer or vegan wine.  What is the forums’ view on indulgence/cheat days.

BTW I do have a PT session tomorrow so can work off some of it
		
Click to expand...

Non alcoholic beer or vegan wine doesn't necessarily mean its low calorie so wouldn't necessarily be best choice anyway. 

Something like a Vodka & Soda is going to be healthiest choice as its around 97calories per serving, next best will probably be a gin & Slime line tonic roughly 15 calories. Best to be sure it is slimline though as tonic water is often made with corn starches/syrup. 

As with any nutrition choice you make though its more prevalent you don't do it to excess. 

As for the cheat day thing, that's something I try to re-educate clients on because the term cheat makes us associate things with guilt and causes negative effects on diet and training. Plus don't do a whole cheat day thats just creating a whole day of negativity and tends to make people go to far the other way in the days after by drastically under eating through that guilt complex.. For example if your PT say has you in a calorie deficit of 200 per day 6 days a week, but then on your cheat day you go out and consume 1400 calores extra on your cheat day which is easy done through alcohol, cakes etc then you've negated all that work you did all week. 

I prefer getting clients to see them a treat, its a small change in wording but big change psychologically. But instead of having a day of it, you allow yourself 2 treats per week, that way there's more frequency to them meaning less craving and less likely to cave in plus there is no guilt attached. My only caveat is their treat fits into their macros or calorie goals for the day and doesn't take them over. So thay may mean on a day where they have a treat they have to sacrifice a few calories at breakfast or lunch by having a smaller portion but means there treat still keeps them within their goal and no requirement next day or rest of week to work harder or under eat. By doing this they stick to a healthier diet better and stick to their training better as they don't do anything that adversely affects it and they continue to make progress. 

Look at it from a golfing point of view, you wouldn't knowingly cheat to improve your handicap, but you may treat yourself to some new equipment that helps to hit the ball better and lower your scores. So don't cheat, just earn yourself a treat 👍


----------



## stefanovic (Feb 25, 2020)

Alternative to the gym is the Sitting Rising Test.





I can do it at 70. If you can't what would be the point of the gym?


----------



## Wolf (Feb 25, 2020)

stefanovic said:



			Alternative to the gym is the Sitting Rising Test.





I can do it at 70. If you can't what would be the point of the gym?
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely ridiculous video, according to his numbers anyone that can't do it will die in the next 6 years. I can do it but know many people fit and healthy that don't have the coordination to do it, my 6 year old daughter can't do it because she hasn't got the coordination. I've worked with amputee athlete's that can't do it because of physical limitations of limbs but will live long lives due to their health and fitness. 

Someone ability to stand up hands free doesn't determine their life expectancy. 

Plus your last line is answered by the guy in the video, he says go see a trainer and get a work out and flexibility plan to help you get fitter. The video is more likely created by someone looking to boost their own profile and business.  

Absolute dross..


----------



## Andy (Feb 25, 2020)

stefanovic said:



			Alternative to the gym is the Sitting Rising Test.





I can do it at 70. If you can't what would be the point of the gym?
		
Click to expand...

I should have snuffed it 40 years ago. What a waste of data watching that tadger, never mind believing him.


----------



## Leftie (Feb 25, 2020)

stefanovic said:



			Alternative to the gym is the Sitting Rising Test.

I can do it at 70. If you can't what would be the point of the gym?
		
Click to expand...

In the words of Foxy - Absolute twaddle.

You do post a lot of cobblers here.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 25, 2020)

I just can't be bothered learning how to use the machines...I'd rather spend 20mins on the treadmill and ten minutes on a rowing machine.


----------



## backwoodsman (Feb 25, 2020)

[QUOTE="stefanovic, post: 2124964, member: 225.





[/QUOTE]
To be fair, the video doesn't actually say that if you can't do it at all, then you'll  croak  within 6 years - only that its 5 times as likely . So if you start from , say, a 1% chance, it' still only goes up to 5%.

Still a load of twaddle though ...


----------



## Wolf (Feb 25, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I just can't be bothered learning how to use the machines...I'd rather spend 20mins on the treadmill and ten minutes on a rowing machine.
		
Click to expand...

Use the free weights far simpler to use, far more beneficial than any machine and a whole lot more variety of what you can do


----------



## stefanovic (Feb 25, 2020)

When the dust settles on your views of the SR Test, let's get a few things clear.
The test was devised in Brazil. It does not claim that if you can do it you'll still be alive in 6 years, but it may improve your chances of staying healthy because your bones act like levers and your skeleton is what keeps you upright.
It will highlight any problems with your balance, as you will lose points if you wobble when going down or back up. It will highlight any problems with your flexibility when dropping down or strength when getting back up.
It has been promoted on the BBC to help people stay healthier into old age. You don't have to score a perfect 10. A lower score and you can still improve. So don't despair if you can't do it straight away. Keep working on it.
I don't attempt it unless I have warmed up by getting into a sitting cross legged position first and then do it on both sides. The only caution is to have something to fall back on if you lose your balance, such as a sofa.

Quote: "The sitting-rising is a simple fitness test designed by Brazilian Claudio Gil Araújo and colleagues (2012) to assess flexibility, balance and muscle strength of seniors. It is a simple assessment of the ability to sit on the floor then rise unaided."


----------



## hovis (Feb 25, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Use the free weights far simpler to use, far more beneficial than any machine
		
Click to expand...

we could debate that all night 🤐. pros and cons for both imo


----------



## Wolf (Feb 25, 2020)

hovis said:



			we could debate that all night 🤐. pros and cons for both imo
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely pro and cons for both, free weight work is still more versatile though. But machines have their place for specific reasons but people put to much reliance on them to often though.


----------



## ferenezejohn (Feb 25, 2020)

Why bother with gym fees, just buy a big mirror, job done.


----------



## Leftie (Feb 25, 2020)

stefanovic said:



			It is a simple assessment of the ability to sit on the floor then rise unaided."
		
Click to expand...

And that's all it is  

However, there's no way I would even want to attempt it as I know that getting a zero would not be worth the effort and pain.

As far as fitness though, I'd happily take you on at a game of racketball/squash, shoot 144 arrows, walk 36 holes carrying, or a park run.


----------



## tigerwes (Feb 25, 2020)

A latecomer to this thread.

My thoughts on the gym as someone who goes quite regular.  I don't see much benefit from lifting weights for golf. The golf swing has very little to do with the size of your muscles.  Not many pros are very big.  What i do find is that playing golf within a few days of a good weight session can be a hindrance, due to the lack of mobility.

What i would recommend is not to push yourself too far with the weight, as all this brings is injuries.  I missed the main part of the season last year with a torn bicep tendon from deadlifting.  I've also had a traped nerve in my back for over 2 years from shoulder press. 

More reps less weight and circuit training is better on the body I find. Though i can't help myself with the heavy weights as its almost part of my job! I just tone it down over the golf season.  And mix your workouts up as much as you can.

As for actually going to the gym, don't worry about what anyone else is doing or what they are lifting. But do look out for people doing exercises that you hadn't thought of.

Oh and if you see a squat rack, its not for shoulder press, upright rows or bloody curls. Its for SQUATS!


----------



## Dibby (Feb 26, 2020)

tigerwes said:



			A latecomer to this thread.

*My thoughts on the gym as someone who goes quite regular.  I don't see much benefit from lifting weights for golf. The golf swing has very little to do with the size of your muscles.  Not many pros are very big.  What i do find is that playing golf within a few days of a good weight session can be a hindrance, due to the lack of mobility.

What i would recommend is not to push yourself too far with the weight, as all this brings is injuries.  I missed the main part of the season last year with a torn bicep tendon from deadlifting.  I've also had a traped nerve in my back for over 2 years from shoulder press.*

More reps less weight and circuit training is better on the body I find. Though i can't help myself with the heavy weights as its almost part of my job! I just tone it down over the golf season.  And mix your workouts up as much as you can.

As for actually going to the gym, don't worry about what anyone else is doing or what they are lifting. But do look out for people doing exercises that you hadn't thought of.

Oh and if you see a squat rack, its not for shoulder press, upright rows or bloody curls. Its for SQUATS!
		
Click to expand...

Size of muscles doesn't have much to do with the swing, but force and power production does. Whilst mobility is important too, you need strength to swing the club faster, assuming that is a goal.

If your weight sessions are hindering mobility, I would suggest you are doing them wrong, and look to change your routine up. Same for the injuries, yes they sometimes happen, but mostly they are caused by an issue with form, or by working beyond your capability.


----------



## stefanovic (Feb 26, 2020)

Leftie said:



			And that's all it is 

Click to expand...

You can do it in a few seconds. Compared to an hour in the gym, it's better imo.




			However, there's no way I would even want to attempt it as I know that getting a zero would not be worth the effort and pain.
		
Click to expand...

To begin just sit down on the floor and lever yourself up with one hand.  




			As far as fitness though, I'd happily take you on at a game of racketball/squash, shoot 144 arrows, walk 36 holes carrying, or a park run.
		
Click to expand...

A long time since I've played squash, but I'd be willing. I carry my own bag when playing golf and could manage 36 holes. I can do a 2 mile jog. Been thinking of doing a park run.

If you don't want to attempt the SRT I also recommend the 5 Tibetan Rites which can be done in about 10 minutes. Bruce Forsyth was a big fan.


----------



## Marshy77 (Feb 26, 2020)

stefanovic said:



			You can do it in a few seconds. Compared to an hour in the gym, it's better imo.


To begin just sit down on the floor and lever yourself up with one hand. 


A long time since I've played squash, but I'd be willing. I carry my own bag when playing golf and could manage 36 holes. I can do a 2 mile jog. Been thinking of doing a park run.

If you don't want to attempt the SRT I also recommend the 5 Tibetan Rites which can be done in about 10 minutes. Bruce Forsyth was a big fan.
		
Click to expand...

RIP Brucie.


----------



## Wolf (Feb 26, 2020)

Marshy77 said:



			RIP Brucie.
		
Click to expand...

Must've failed the SR test and took 6 years off his life 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## pendodave (Feb 26, 2020)

Not trolling, but is it common not to be able to stand up and sit down? I've not got wifi atm, so couldn't watch the vid. Am i missing something? For reference, I'm 55, so maybe it's something that kicks in much later in life.


----------



## Marshy77 (Feb 26, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Must've failed the SR test and took 6 years off his life 🤷🏻‍♂️
		
Click to expand...


----------



## stefanovic (Feb 26, 2020)

Brucie lived to 89 (greater than average) and had a 70 year career. He wouldn't have heard of the SRT.
Give the 5T's a try to wake up your body. 21 clockwise spins followed by a 21 x 3 repetitions of yoga poses and ending with 21 x the 2 dogs.

But I do accept that people live to 100 who have never been to the gym, have never run a marathon, never done yoga or any special exercise other than walk.
Like a neighbour of mine who lived to 100. Her diet wasn't brilliant either, but I'm sure she followed her own instincts.
But at least the SRT and the 5 Tibetans are free. The guy who discovered them in a monastery in Tibet (Wilfred Malleson) after WW2 lived to a greater than average 80 for his time. There is life expectancy and also health expectancy. Average life expectancy now is actually decreasing.
Problem is we are force fed the idea that going to the gym is healthy when it's just there to take your money.


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 26, 2020)

Ere Wolfster, I'm looking at joining a gym up here in the NE, what do you think I should look out for when doing my research?
I'm mainly looking at getting fitter and losing weight, I've had some bad injuries over the last three years and I'm now a goalkeeper in my team so I don't get the workout on a Saturday morning anymore. I've gone from the fittest I've been in years around 2017 to an overweight slob 😔
What's your advice mate?


----------



## hovis (Feb 26, 2020)

stefanovic said:



			Brucie lived to 89 (greater than average) and had a 70 year career. He wouldn't have heard of the SRT.
Give the 5T's a try to wake up your body. 21 clockwise spins followed by a 21 x 3 repetitions of yoga poses and ending with 21 x the 2 dogs.

But I do accept that people live to 100 who have never been to the gym, have never run a marathon, never done yoga or any special exercise other than walk.
Like a neighbour of mine who lived to 100. Her diet wasn't brilliant either, but I'm sure she followed her own instincts.
But at least the SRT and the 5 Tibetans are free. The guy who discovered them in a monastery in Tibet (Wilfred Malleson) after WW2 lived to a greater than average 80 for his time. There is life expectancy and also health expectancy. Average life expectancy now is actually decreasing.
Problem is we are force fed the idea that going to the gym is healthy when it's just there to take your money.
		
Click to expand...

what are you going on about?   "*we are force fed the idea that going to the gym is healthy"*  I'm not saying that all people that go to the gym are healthy but going to the gym is 100% a  healthy activity.  please enliten me to the unhealthy side to the gym?
this stand up sit down nonsense that you posted is a pile of crap.  then you talk about Tibet and stuff???? what's all this 27 clockwise spins all about?


----------



## Wolf (Feb 26, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Ere Wolfster, I'm looking at joining a gym up here in the NE, what do you think I should look out for when doing my research?
I'm mainly looking at getting fitter and losing weight, I've had some bad injuries over the last three years and I'm now a goalkeeper in my team so I don't get the workout on a Saturday morning anymore. I've gone from the fittest I've been in years around 2017 to an overweight slob 😔
What's your advice mate?
		
Click to expand...

Ey up Beezy... That's how northern people speak right 😂

My key things I look for when setting up or refurbing new gyms are. A good area designated to stretching as this is so often overlooked by gyms and gym goers but is key. A decent dedicated functional fitness area that has a variety of kit e.g, slam balls, ropes, kettlebells etc (even better if you find one that has a sled, tyres, plyo boxes) . Good quality functioning cardio kit (ask them how old it is & how often its serviced) last thing you want is getting on a treadmill with a dodgy belt or a rowing machine with a chain that last saw WD40 in the 80s. Check the freewieghts/plates don't have any rubbers missing as they are included in the overall weight. 

Kit wise thats your main essentials really, there are more I can add but that's all that you need worry about. Check out the classes timetable you might find something that interests you, I've taken part in some good ones over the years. As GK I'd say definitely find one that has the functional area as you can work on being functionally fit and explosive power. 

Where about in the NE are you I may be able to make some suggestions for you. Need any advice on training or a kick-start in work out routines drop me a msg be happy to help mate.

Oh and if the gym has a pool find out when the aqua classes are on and avoid like the plague 😂


----------



## stefanovic (Feb 26, 2020)

hovis said:



			going to the gym is 100% a  healthy activity.  please enliten me to the unhealthy side to the gym?
		
Click to expand...

Well apart from the bacteria and germs and foul sweaty air it's nothing but a relatively recent health craze fad.
Just go for a natural fresh air walk or bike ride or jog (free outdoor gym). Commercial gyms are always indoors.
And read this: https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2011/jan/05/gym-genius-con-exercise-hungry




			talk about Tibet and stuff???? what's all this 27 clockwise spins all about?
		
Click to expand...

21 not 27 spins is regarded as optimum. T5T's were based on Kum Nye yoga for monks who only had a limited time to set aside.
Hundreds of videos are available on the net. Give them a try and then you can criticise.


----------



## hovis (Feb 26, 2020)

stefanovic said:



			Well apart from the bacteria and germs and foul sweaty air it's nothing but a relatively recent health craze fad.
Just go for a natural fresh air walk or bike ride or jog (free outdoor gym). Commercial gyms are always indoors.
And read this: https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2011/jan/05/gym-genius-con-exercise-hungry


21 not 27 spins is regarded as optimum. T5T's were based on Kum Nye yoga for monks who only had a limited time to set aside.
Hundreds of videos are available on the net. Give them a try and then you can criticise.
		
Click to expand...

you've lost the plot mate


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 26, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Ey up Beezy... That's how northern people speak right 😂

My key things I look for when setting up or refurbing new gyms are. A good area designated to stretching as this is so often overlooked by gyms and gym goers but is key. A decent dedicated functional fitness area that has a variety of kit e.g, slam balls, ropes, kettlebells etc (even better if you find one that has a sled, tyres, plyo boxes) . Good quality functioning cardio kit (ask them how old it is & how often its serviced) last thing you want is getting on a treadmill with a dodgy belt or a rowing machine with a chain that last saw WD40 in the 80s. Check the freewieghts/plates don't have any rubbers missing as they are included in the overall weight.

Kit wise thats your main essentials really, there are more I can add but that's all that you need worry about. Check out the classes timetable you might find something that interests you, I've taken part in some good ones over the years. As GK I'd say definitely find one that has the functional area as you can work on being functionally fit and explosive power.

Where about in the NE are you I may be able to make some suggestions for you. Need any advice on training or a kick-start in work out routines drop me a msg be happy to help mate.

Oh and if the gym has a pool find out when the aqua classes are on and avoid like the plague 😂
		
Click to expand...

Eyup mate, yes you got that one right 🤣
I'm up in Gateshead, I've been in touch with a mate who suggested using a Go Gateshead membership, looks to be about £30 a month and you can use 5 local gyms iirc. Nearest one to me is about 5 miles.
If you get a minute check out the website and let me know how it looks. They're all in brand new leisure centres and AFAIK they all have top notch gear.


----------



## Wolf (Feb 26, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Eyup mate, yes you got that one right 🤣
I'm up in Gateshead, I've been in touch with a mate who suggested using a Go Gateshead membership, looks to be about £30 a month and you can use 5 local gyms iirc. Nearest one to me is about 5 miles.
If you get a minute check out the website and let me know how it looks. They're all in brand new leisure centres and AFAIK they all have top notch gear.
		
Click to expand...

The benefits of previously dating a Geordie lass there were some linguistics i picked up when i could actually understand her😂

At a quick glance I'd say the website is a bit naff as all it does is provide a list of what they have rather than give any images of layout etc. But if it's the technogym  kit I believe itnis from reading their website then it should be the new kit they released which you can get a mobile app for to help track workouts including reps and sets. Other than kettlebells doesn't give much description of functional kit but overall for what you'll be using it for sounds pretty decent, plus you have luxury of multiple venues, pool etc so sounds worth a go to me.


----------



## chellie (Feb 26, 2020)

Varied PT session today for me including bench presses on the Smith machine, fly chest with cables, medicine ball slams, clean and jerks and some other bits. Finished off with the power stepper getting into the red line zone.


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 26, 2020)

Easy to be fit when you're younger [ below 73  ]  and your body allows it . I was an Adonis until recently


----------



## chellie (Feb 26, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			Easy to be fit when you're younger [ below 73  ]  and your body allows it . I was an Adonis until recently 

Click to expand...

I may be under 73 but have a dodgy neck and shoulder. I am trying to get fit as I'm not a spring chicken myself  and have never done half the stuff I'm doing now. Feeling quite proud of myself


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 26, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Ere Wolfster, I'm looking at joining a gym up here in the NE, what do you think I should look out for when doing my research?
I'm mainly looking at getting fitter and losing weight, I've had some bad injuries over the last three years and I'm now a goalkeeper in my team so I don't get the workout on a Saturday morning anymore. I've gone from the fittest I've been in years around 2017 to an overweight slob 😔
What's your advice mate?
		
Click to expand...

Oi watch it,  overweight slobs make good goal keepers


----------



## Wolf (Feb 26, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			Easy to be fit when you're younger [ below 73  ]  and your body allows it . I was an Adonis until recently 

Click to expand...

You should try telling my old man that it's for the Young 😂
He's also 73 still can bench press more than his age in KG, not to mention all the functional stuff he does.
Even now he has calves a Mr Olympia would be proud of. 



williamalex1 said:



			Oi watch it,  overweight slobs make good goal keepers 

Click to expand...

My favourite overweight goalkeeper was Big Jimmy Stannard.


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 26, 2020)

chellie said:



			I may be under 73 but have a dodgy neck and shoulder. I am trying to get fit as I'm not a spring chicken myself  and have never done half the stuff I'm doing now. Feeling quite proud of myself
		
Click to expand...

Well done and keep up the good work Chellie but don't push your body too far, spare parts for older models are very expensive hard to find and rarer than hen's false teeth


----------



## chellie (Feb 26, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			Well done and keep up the good work Chellie but don't push your body too far, spare parts for older models are very expensive hard to find and rarer than hen's false teeth 

Click to expand...

LOL. Got chatting to a 92 year old at the gym the other day and a lady in her mid 80's who put me to shame with her strength.


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 26, 2020)

Wolf said:



			You should try telling my old man that it's for the Young 😂
He's also 73 still can bench press more than his age in KG, not to mention all the functional stuff he does.
Even now he has calves a Mr Olympia would be proud of.


My favourite overweight goalkeeper was Big Jimmy Stannard.
		
Click to expand...

Good on your dad ,  but everybody ages in different ways depending on health problems, not saying exercise isn't good. 
I played golf  up to last year with a 75 year old ex army PE instructor who had 2 knee replacements in his late 60s fit as a fiddle but sadly he now has advanced dementia. .Life can be cruel no matter how you live.


----------



## Wolf (Feb 26, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			Good on your dad ,  but everybody ages in different ways depending on health problems, not saying exercise isn't good.
I played golf  up to last year with a 75 year old ex army PE instructor who had 2 knee replacements in his late 60s fit as a fiddle but sadly he now has advanced dementia. .Life can be cruel no matter how you live.

Click to expand...

Oh without a doubt we can't outrun the aging process, Dad had a hip replacement in his mid 60s as he literally wore the joint out from years of playing various sports and working on building sites carrying excess weights. It was his previous fitness levels that had him recover so quick, he was up and walking the stair test in hospital day after surgery, got out walking up and down the cul de sac they live in within days and was on the golf course after about 7 weeks. But the body and brain can still break down all we can do as humans is our best to slow the process as long as we can..

For as fit as my dad is, my mum is the polar opposite unbelievably unhealthy she's in and out of hospital so often its unreal.

My dad's oldest brother is 84 this year was my dad's idol, was one of the pilots on the Queens flight in is RAF days, unbelievably fit and played squash 3-4 times a week up until his 82nd year, when he just started doing odd things and forgetting things out of character, sadly diagnosed with Alzheimers. We can just do our best till the sad inevitable happens.


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 27, 2020)

Wolf (if you don't mind) - Cardio or Weights first...or don't mix in the same gym session?

I've always been able to push myself CV-wise and much preferred it to any resistance work. Recent times I've done P90X/P90X3 at home and recently joined a gym to have access to heavier weights and a barbell. I'd pretty good at press ups, pull ups, chin ups and body-weight stuff but always struggled to push using weights. I'm really enjoying trying to get stronger and know a bit and watch a lot from the treadmill so have been testing myself a little. Overhead press the oly bar and then added 1.25kg either side and managed a couple of sets of 6. Really want to have a go at 30kg but a bit scared in case I can't do it...I guess worst case scenario I put the weight down?!

Anyway, with that in mind tomorrow should I warm up gently and hit the free weights section before the treadmill? Perhaps a 10 minute row or something to warm up?

Any advice much appreciated.


----------



## Wolf (Feb 27, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Wolf (if you don't mind) - Cardio or Weights first...or don't mix in the same gym session?

I've always been able to push myself CV-wise and much preferred it to any resistance work. Recent times I've done P90X/P90X3 at home and recently joined a gym to have access to heavier weights and a barbell. I'd pretty good at press ups, pull ups, chin ups and body-weight stuff but always struggled to push using weights. I'm really enjoying trying to get stronger and know a bit and watch a lot from the treadmill so have been testing myself a little. Overhead press the oly bar and then added 1.25kg either side and managed a couple of sets of 6. Really want to have a go at 30kg but a bit scared in case I can't do it...I guess worst case scenario I put the weight down?!

Anyway, with that in mind tomorrow should I warm up gently and hit the free weights section before the treadmill? Perhaps a 10 minute row or something to warm up?

Any advice much appreciated.
		
Click to expand...

First of all congratulations on completing P90X & X3. When it comes to actual workouts in the gym if you want significant strength gains I'd personally recommend doing once your properly warmed up is do your strength work first, that way your glycogen levels won't be depleted like they would be after your cardio work.

Depending what your training on a specific day you can tailor your warm up accordingly, some good light plyometric work like you did in P90X will get the blood flowing along with dynamic stretching. Then can do cardio afterwards if you wanted to. 

Overhead press is one of my favourite exercises. If you are worried about safety do it in the squat rack or power rack if your gym has one then you can safely rack or re-rack as needed and drop safely as well.

If you want some advice on how to get stronger drop me a PM anytime and I'll give you some advice on how to correctly periodise your training to see incremental growth in strength.


----------



## Mudball (Feb 27, 2020)

Did my second PT session .. he is an animal... just when I was getting used to the first set of lessons, he asked me to change it. The idea being that the body will get efficient and therefore need to try something else 

So added doing some dance moves of punching above my shoulder with weights in between some cross trainers. Then introduced me to TRX.  Not sure how I managed to do 10 of them... 

PTs must have been dentists in their past lives


----------



## Mudball (Mar 13, 2020)

So havent been to the gym for a couple of weeks now thanks to all the stories going around.   Also had cut carbs to a large extend.
Interestingly, a few days ago,.... I thought I was 'feeling lighter' and also the ring starting to slip off the finger and trouser starting to slip.   Hence i thought i would have lost some weight.  So off i went and got on the scales....  the weight had not shifted.  If nothing, it seems to have moved up!!     Bonkers


----------



## Sats (Mar 13, 2020)

Mudball said:



			So havent been to the gym for a couple of weeks now thanks to all the stories going around.   Also had cut carbs to a large extend.
Interestingly, a few days ago,.... I thought I was 'feeling lighter' and also the ring starting to slip off the finger and trouser starting to slip.   Hence i thought i would have lost some weight.  So off i went and got on the scales....  the weight had not shifted.  If nothing, it seems to have moved up!!     Bonkers
		
Click to expand...

I try not to look too much at weight as much as body composition.


----------



## chellie (Mar 13, 2020)

Two big things for me today at the gym. One, I was able to balance holding my own weight on the dip bar and two I was able to hang from and hold my own weight on the pull up bars. No way could I have done this even a few weeks ago.


----------



## User62651 (Mar 13, 2020)

Think this thread helped get me back to gym, joined gym and pool package at local council facility, been every second or third day for last 2.5 weeks and feel stronger for it. Mainly machines with a little free weights. Trying to do a 5x5 program to get stronger quick. So far so good. Have permanent mobility issues with both shoulder joints post surgery so have to work round that to a degree i.e I cannot put a bar behind my neck to do squats, shoulders won't allow it, hoping I may get improved mobility there in time. Just have to use the leg press instead for now.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 14, 2020)

Well I haven't joined a gym yet but with the better weather I've been out on my bike 7 times in the last two weeks


----------



## chellie (Mar 17, 2020)

OK, I'm sure the gym will be closing soon so what can we do at home? I was looking at barbells sets on argos but none in stock anywhere near me. Ones on Amazon are dearer


----------



## Leftie (Mar 17, 2020)

I've got some that you could have free - but I won't be posting them


----------



## Mudball (Mar 17, 2020)

chellie said:



			OK, I'm sure the gym will be closing soon so what can we do at home? I was looking at barbells sets on argos but none in stock anywhere near me. Ones on Amazon are dearer
		
Click to expand...


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 17, 2020)

chellie said:



			OK, I'm sure the gym will be closing soon so what can we do at home? I was looking at barbells sets on argos but none in stock anywhere near me. Ones on Amazon are dearer
		
Click to expand...

Check out facebook marketplace?


----------



## chellie (Mar 17, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Check out facebook marketplace?
		
Click to expand...

I'd looked on there first but none near enough.


----------



## Andy (Mar 17, 2020)

maxfli65 said:



			Think this thread helped get me back to gym, joined gym and pool package at local council facility, been every second or third day for last 2.5 weeks and feel stronger for it. Mainly machines with a little free weights. Trying to do a 5x5 program to get stronger quick. So far so good. Have permanent mobility issues with both shoulder joints post surgery so have to work round that to a degree i.e I cannot put a bar behind my neck to do squats, shoulders won't allow it, hoping I may get improved mobility there in time. Just have to use the leg press instead for now.
		
Click to expand...

Try front squats or look into a safety squat bar. I'm the same, frozen shoulders have knackered my chance of doing proper squats.


----------



## ferenezejohn (Mar 17, 2020)

3 good brisk walks doesn't need to be anymore than 3 mile just get the heart working
Some light weights, but for us older chaps stretching and flexibility is the key thing.
I have an electric trolley but over the winter have gone back to carrying my bag just started with driver 7 iron wedge  and putter gradually adding a club now carrying full set.
70 next month will admit I was a fitness fanatic when younger, but as long as you listen to your body and don't overdo it it's worth the effort, again stretching and flexibility is the bid thing as we age.


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 18, 2020)

chellie said:



			I'd looked on there first but none near enough.
		
Click to expand...

I was planning to collect a small barbell set on Friday (got plenty of dumbbells at home) but the seller has put the price up from £50 to £70. I guess she thinks they've appreciated in value as people (like us) are thinking their gym may close. I told her to stuff her barbell where the sun don't shine


----------



## Dibby (Mar 18, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			I was planning to collect a small barbell set on Friday (got plenty of dumbbells at home) but the seller has put the price up from £50 to £70. I guess she thinks they've appreciated in value as people (like us) are thinking their gym may close. I told her to stuff her barbell where the sun don't shine 

Click to expand...

How big is your gym?

I now train at home anyway, but I was talking to the owner of the weightlifting club I used to train at, and one of the topics was the business damage of having to close, and people wanting to still train. One of the suggestions we came up with was renting out the equipment, so people could still train at home and the gym could make a small income. If your gym isn't a huge corporate, it's worth asking about this, if you have the right kind of relationship.


----------



## chellie (Mar 18, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			I was planning to collect a small barbell set on Friday (got plenty of dumbbells at home) but the seller has put the price up from £50 to £70. I guess she thinks they've appreciated in value as people (like us) are thinking their gym may close. I told her to stuff her barbell where the sun don't shine 

Click to expand...

Amanda, check out Argos as they have some but they weren't in stock at ours. Also, Very had some.

I've managed to get two kettlebells from Argos plus a resistance band set from Aldi. That was a bargain as it was reduced to £3.99 so cancelled the one I had reserved at Argos. I also nearly took a lad out at Argos as I swung round with the kettlebells


----------



## Wolf (Mar 18, 2020)

chellie said:



			Amanda, check out Argos as they have some but they weren't in stock at ours. Also, Very had some.

I've managed to get two kettlebells from Argos plus a resistance band set from Aldi. That was a bargain as it was reduced to £3.99 so cancelled the one I had reserved at Argos. I also nearly took a lad out at Argos as I swung round with the kettlebells

Click to expand...

Good to see my Aldi recommendation came in handy 😉


----------



## chellie (Mar 18, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Good to see my Aldi recommendation came in handy 😉
		
Click to expand...

It did I skipped on the kettlebell there though as it was 12kg


----------



## Wolf (Mar 18, 2020)

chellie said:



			It did I skipped on the kettlebell there though as it was 12kg 

Click to expand...

12kg that's ok. I have a set of 32kg i use for swings and presses. My wife uses them for leg work to, but then she is a competitive skier with a very impressive set of quads and glutes 😊. 

Don't forget my offer if you would like some varied routines for at home using just the Kettlebells and bands I'm happy to send you something over that will give you 4 or 5 different workouts for the weeks.


----------



## chellie (Mar 18, 2020)

Wolf said:



			12kg that's ok. I have a set of 32kg i use for swings and presses. My wife uses them for leg work to, but then she is a competitive skier with a very impressive set of quads and glutes 😊.

Don't forget my offer if you would like some varied routines for at home using just the Kettlebells and bands I'm happy to send you something over that will give you 4 or 5 different workouts for the weeks.
		
Click to expand...

Yes please


----------



## GB72 (Mar 18, 2020)

I am another one who has decided to skip the gym for the time being. They have all of the notices about hand washing, sanitising, cleaning equipment etc but nobody seems to be checking or enforcing anything. Maybe they are doing it subtly but, and I may be being overly cautious, I want to see people checking that hand sanitisers are used and kit is wiped down even if it means limiting the number of people in the gym at any one time.


----------



## Wolf (Mar 18, 2020)

chellie said:



			Yes please

Click to expand...

I'll put something together this afternoon for you. Out of interest what weight KB did you get.


----------



## chellie (Mar 18, 2020)

Wolf said:



			I'll put something together this afternoon for you. Out of interest what weight KB did you get.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Craig and a measly 4kg and 6kg. Did want an 8kg but couldnt get one.


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 18, 2020)

chellie said:



			Amanda, check out Argos as they have some but they weren't in stock at ours. Also, Very had some.

I've managed to get two kettlebells from Argos plus a resistance band set from Aldi. That was a bargain as it was reduced to £3.99 so cancelled the one I had reserved at Argos. I also nearly took a lad out at Argos as I swung round with the kettlebells

Click to expand...

Thanks. Bought a 5' bar on Ebay as worked out I have plenty of weight plates to do what I need. Been to the gym today and all ok but have the feeling they may all close at some time.


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 18, 2020)

Dibby said:



			How big is your gym?

I now train at home anyway, but I was talking to the owner of the weightlifting club I used to train at, and one of the topics was the business damage of having to close, and people wanting to still train. One of the suggestions we came up with was renting out the equipment, so people could still train at home and the gym could make a small income. If your gym isn't a huge corporate, it's worth asking about this, if you have the right kind of relationship.
		
Click to expand...

That's a good idea. It is council run (I think) and on a not for profit basis. They may be happy enough for some weight plates to be hired out!


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 18, 2020)

GB72 said:



			I am another one who has decided to skip the gym for the time being. They have all of the notices about hand washing, sanitising, cleaning equipment etc but nobody seems to be checking or enforcing anything. Maybe they are doing it subtly but, and I may be being overly cautious, I want to see people checking that hand sanitisers are used and kit is wiped down even if it means limiting the number of people in the gym at any one time.
		
Click to expand...

I went today. Some more users doing the right thing but also some being less inclined. It did feel a bit weird and wasn't sure I was doing the right thing being there but figured the decision may be out of my hands soon enough.


----------



## chellie (Mar 18, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			I went today. Some more users doing the right thing but also some being less inclined. It did feel a bit weird and wasn't sure I was doing the right thing being there but figured the decision may be out of my hands soon enough.
		
Click to expand...

I've been for the past three days. I'm sure the gym is cleaner than the supermarkets. Though I kept a wide berth of the man who is always sweating on the cross trainer.


----------



## GB72 (Mar 18, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			I went today. Some more users doing the right thing but also some being less inclined. It did feel a bit weird and wasn't sure I was doing the right thing being there but figured the decision may be out of my hands soon enough.
		
Click to expand...

I went on Monday but not sure about tonight or going forward. If the gym were monitoring it a bit better then I would be more comfortable.


----------



## Leftie (Mar 18, 2020)

Normally, the gym membership at our squash club is 2 months notice.  Spoke to them this afternoon and they are accepting immediate notice from us old "at risk" oldies.


----------



## GaryK (Mar 18, 2020)

Haven't been to the gym since last week.
It's one of the big name ones and they have advised of the following...
- all classes cancelled
- only 100 people allowed at the same
- some equipment out of use to help maintain social spacing
- ramped up on cleaning

Not sure if they are providing sanitizer / cleaner to each user or at each station.
Might go along tonight before they are forced to close by the government.

Part of me says stay away, but on the other hand I don't consider myself or any immediate family members as being in any of the "at risk" groups.
No plans to meet up with anyone as such, so risk of passing anything on to others is relatively low.
As someone said, the gym is probably undoubtedly cleaner than the supermarkets.


----------



## User62651 (Mar 18, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			I went today. Some more users doing the right thing but also some being less inclined. It did feel a bit weird and wasn't sure I was doing the right thing being there but figured the decision may be out of my hands soon enough.
		
Click to expand...

I also went today, usually change there but went in gym gear to minimise time/surface contact, took my own wipes as well. Had a chat with the staff about hygeine, checked how busy it was and place was v quiet (3 to 7 people) all using spray and wipes so felt ok about it. Do feel they'll close soon. Focussed hard on not putting my hands anywhere near my face. Not sure if I was daft or not.
Was thinking about trying to keep up fitness at home and I just know I can't get motivated the same as going to a gym however lunges, squat thrusts, burpees, star jumps, press ups, pull ups, planks etc can all be done easy enough I suppose. Pair of 16/18kg dumbells wouldn't go amiss though. Gumtree/Ebay/Marketplace/recycling centre should unearth something! Hoping the inevitable lockdown allows for dog walking as that can be turned into a jog.


----------



## User62651 (Mar 19, 2020)

Could end up here!




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10218511740599648


----------



## GB72 (Mar 19, 2020)

Gym has got better, manned hand wash station at the door that everyone has to use, more staff patrolling the gym to check everyone is cleaning equipment etc. Also now have to cover things like the screen of the treadmill with a towel. 

Following on from the Aldi tip, anyone know where I can get some heavier weight dumbells at a good price. My wife does power lifting and, whilst she cannot train properly without the gym, she can do her accessory work if I can find some reasonably priced 20-25kg dumbells.


----------



## Wolf (Mar 19, 2020)

GB72 said:



			Gym has got better, manned hand wash station at the door that everyone has to use, more staff patrolling the gym to check everyone is cleaning equipment etc. Also now have to cover things like the screen of the treadmill with a towel.

Following on from the Aldi tip, anyone know where I can get some heavier weight dumbells at a good price. My wife does power lifting and, whilst she cannot train properly without the gym, she can do her accessory work if I can find some reasonably priced 20-25kg dumbells.
		
Click to expand...

Are you looking for a 20kg dumbell set, or a pair of 20kg dumbells. That may seem an odd question but a dumbell set will be a pair of DB bars with an assortment of weights totalling 20kg but due to make up and size you'd be hard pressed to get more than 10kg on each bar so effectively you'd only have 2 x 10kg DB = a 20kg set..

If you want a pair of dumbells weighing in at 20kg each (40kg pair/set). You're going to be hard pressed to get them at a reasonable/cheap price. Because most of that weight will either be fully moulded which makes them a lot dearer and not available generally from high street retailers but places like powerhouse sell them but be around £125ish, or you'd have to buy a adjustable set like Bowflex ones which will cost you somewhere in the region of a new Driver price.

Flip side of that a 20kg Kettlebell which could be used for powerlifting style workouts you can pick up for about £30 each at somewhere like Argos.


----------



## GB72 (Mar 19, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Are you looking for a 20kg dumbell set, or a pair of 20kg dumbells. That may seem an odd question but a dumbell set will be a pair of DB bars with an assortment of weights totalling 20kg but due to make up and size you'd be hard pressed to get more than 10kg on each bar so effectively you'd only have 2 x 10kg DB = a 20kg set..

If you want a pair of dumbells weighing in at 20kg each (40kg pair/set). You're going to be hard pressed to get them at a reasonable/cheap price. Because most of that weight will either be fully moulded which makes them a lot dearer and not available generally from high street retailers but places like powerhouse sell them but be around £125ish, or you'd have to buy a adjustable set like Bowflex ones which will cost you somewhere in the region of a new Driver price.

Flip side of that a 20kg Kettlebell which could be used for powerlifting style workouts you can pick up for about £30 each at somewhere like Argos.
		
Click to expand...

That is the problem, was looking for a pair of dumbells at 20kg each. Best hope now is if the gym does have to close for a time, will see if she can borrow a set as her coach is also a PT there.


----------



## Wolf (Mar 19, 2020)

GB72 said:



			That is the problem, was looking for a pair of dumbells at 20kg each. Best hope now is if the gym does have to close for a time, will see if she can borrow a set as her coach is also a PT there.
		
Click to expand...

That maybe your only option to see if you can get a set on loan. However UK Active in conjuction with CIMSPA the auditors and experts in UK are working with government to keep gyms open to keep people exercising so at moment you don't have a guarantee they're going to close especially if they're part of a chain group, which means likelihood of a loan is not high. So if you both did isolate then options are limited at that weight range. 

What gym do you guys use if its one the major chains i maybe able see what the score is.


----------



## GB72 (Mar 19, 2020)

Wolf said:



			That maybe your only option to see if you can get a set on loan. However UK Active in conjuction with CIMSPA the auditors and experts in UK are working with government to keep gyms open to keep people exercising so at moment you don't have a guarantee they're going to close especially if they're part of a chain group, which means likelihood of a loan is not high. So if you both did isolate then options are limited at that weight range. 

What gym do you guys use if its one the major chains i maybe able see what the score is.
		
Click to expand...

It is a local independent gym, equilibrium in Grantham. As it is smaller I feel relatively safe


----------



## Wolf (Mar 19, 2020)

GB72 said:



			It is a local independent gym, equilibrium in Grantham. As it is smaller I feel relatively safe
		
Click to expand...

Should be ok then and much more likely to get a loan for a small deposit.


----------



## chellie (Mar 19, 2020)

GB72 said:



			Gym has got better, manned hand wash station at the door that everyone has to use, more staff patrolling the gym to check everyone is cleaning equipment etc. Also now have to cover things like the screen of the treadmill with a towel.

Following on from the Aldi tip, anyone know where I can get some heavier weight dumbells at a good price. My wife does power lifting and, whilst she cannot train properly without the gym, she can do her accessory work if I can find some reasonably priced 20-25kg dumbells.
		
Click to expand...

https://www.very.co.uk/york-20kg-black-cast-iron-dumbbell-set/1259728529.prd


----------



## GB72 (Mar 19, 2020)

chellie said:



https://www.very.co.uk/york-20kg-black-cast-iron-dumbbell-set/1259728529.prd

Click to expand...

Sadly that is 20kg total not 20kg pet dumbbell


----------



## chellie (Mar 19, 2020)

My gym is still open but I'm cancelling my synrgy classes I've booked for Saturday morning. It's impossible to wipe down the equipment between use as we only have a 30 sec swap over. Peed off as went for the first time last week and enjoyed it.


----------



## chellie (Mar 19, 2020)

GB72 said:



			Sadly that is 20kg total not 20kg pet dumbbell
		
Click to expand...

Oh bummer, didn't read it properly.

Any on Amazon?


----------



## chellie (Mar 19, 2020)

GB72 said:



			Sadly that is 20kg total not 20kg pet dumbbell
		
Click to expand...

https://www.houseoffraser.co.uk/brand/everlast/cast-dumbbells-762665#colcode=76266574


----------



## User62651 (Mar 19, 2020)

Notified our gym shuts tomorrow at 5pm along with the whole leisure centre indefinitely. 
Not unexpected but my only me time 'escape' place gone. Oh well, needs must.


----------



## Rooter (Mar 19, 2020)

My gym is outside and i run or cycle in it. I ran past the local nuffield gym last night and it was so empty! maybe 2 people i could see on the machines where normally i would see 20.

I'm loving how quite the roads are! I think i am gonna run Tue-Fri nights and then cycle sat and sun mornings. I have stopped swimming for a bit as i have concerns over my local pool. I am however in talks with an open water swim coach and she thinks there are some decent stretches of river close to me i could use. Wetsuit for me though! Water temp is around 8-9c at the min and i am pansy! Mate and her are non wetsuit all year long!!


----------



## Wolf (Mar 19, 2020)

Rooter said:



			My gym is outside and i run or cycle in it. I ran past the local nuffield gym last night and it was so empty! maybe 2 people i could see on the machines where normally i would see 20.

I'm loving how quite the roads are! I think i am gonna run Tue-Fri nights and then cycle sat and sun mornings. I have stopped swimming for a bit as i have concerns over my local pool. I am however in talks with an open water swim coach and she thinks there are some decent stretches of river close to me i could use. Wetsuit for me though! Water temp is around 8-9c at the min and i am pansy! Mate and her are non wetsuit all year long!!
		
Click to expand...

Roads are wonderful for running at moment aren't they, I did a nice quick 5k earlier not a soul in sight and meant I could push harder as I wasn't dodging anyone. May make it a swift 10k tomorrow if its just as quiet.


----------



## Rooter (Mar 19, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Roads are wonderful for running at moment aren't they, I did a nice quick 5k earlier not a soul in sight and meant I could push harder as I wasn't dodging anyone. May make it a swift 10k tomorrow if its just as quiet.
		
Click to expand...

I'm just cruising slow in Z2! its so nice not having to even work hard and really enjoy the surroundings! although throwing in some threshold and interval stuff to keep me on my toes!


----------



## chellie (Mar 19, 2020)

I'm so wary of trying jogging outside again incase I beggar up my leg again. It's been OKish on the treadmill


----------



## Hackers and Whackers (Mar 19, 2020)

GB72 said:



			That is the problem, was looking for a pair of dumbells at 20kg each. Best hope now is if the gym does have to close for a time, will see if she can borrow a set as her coach is also a PT there.
		
Click to expand...

Don't know if this is  a good price but Sports Direct have them https://www.sportsdirect.com/everlast-dumbbell-762665#colcode=76266572


----------



## Rooter (Mar 20, 2020)

chellie said:



			I'm so wary of trying jogging outside again incase I beggar up my leg again. It's been OKish on the treadmill
		
Click to expand...

Take it slow, walk/run/walk and maybe ice your knees when you finish. I did this for quite some time when i started running, now stronger than ever.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 21, 2020)

30 minutes in the back yard this morning, kettle bells, balance board, swing trainer, exercise mat, all used.

Plus the good old press ups, squat thrusts and burpees


----------



## Wolf (Mar 21, 2020)

Well today's workout was a nice gentle 10k in 37mins, followed up in the garage by the 300 workout which is:
25 Pull-ups
50 Kettlebell deadlifts ( 2 x 30kg Kb) 
50 Push ups 
50 box jumps (onto a bench) 
50 floor wipers 
50 Kettlebell single arm Clean & press (alternating arms) 
25 Pull-ups 
Total time 16:21.. 
Brutal but an amazing calorie burn & muscle builder. 

Theres so much you can do at home with minimal kit and in this time of lock down it helps to keep active.


----------



## chellie (Mar 21, 2020)

Wolf said:



			Well today's workout was a nice gentle 10k in 37mins, followed up in the garage by the 300 workout which is:
25 Pull-ups
50 Kettlebell deadlifts ( 2 x 30kg Kb)
50 Push ups
50 box jumps (onto a bench)
50 floor wipers
50 Kettlebell single arm Clean & press (alternating arms)
25 Pull-ups
Total time 16:21..
Brutal but an amazing calorie burn & muscle builder.

Theres so much you can do at home with minimal kit and in this time of lock down it helps to keep active.
		
Click to expand...

You are just showing off Only floor wipers I've heard of are floor mops!


----------



## Wolf (Mar 21, 2020)

chellie said:



			You are just showing off Only floor wipers I've heard of are floor mops!
		
Click to expand...

Used to be able to do it in 13mins im getting slower 😂.. What are these mops you speak of🤔


----------



## stefanovic (Mar 21, 2020)

Ways to burn calories at home without special equipment include activating the brain with reading and playing a game like chess. Even sleeping burns calories.
Plus yoga, tai chi and qigong are especially useful to help with toning muscles and circulation.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 21, 2020)

stefanovic said:



			Ways to burn calories at home without special equipment include activating the brain with reading and playing a game like chess. Even sleeping burns calories.
Plus yoga, tai chi and qigong are especially useful to help with toning muscles and circulation.
		
Click to expand...

Need to watch your lightsabre if you're practicing Qui-Gon.....


----------



## Old Skier (Mar 21, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			30 minutes in the back yard this morning, kettle bells, balance board, swing trainer, exercise mat, all used.

Plus the good old press ups, squat thrusts and burpees

Click to expand...

20 mins hanging about waiting for HID to run past so I could give her fresh water and energy bar, teach me to encourage her to enter the Berlin Marathon


----------



## stefanovic (Mar 21, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Need to watch your lightsabre if you're practicing Qui-Gon.....

Click to expand...

I'm only using mine in self defence.


----------



## SteveW86 (Mar 23, 2020)

Went for my first ever run this evening, only target was not to stop and walk.

Did 4K in 24 mins and didn’t stop once. Somewhere to start from


----------



## Old Skier (Mar 23, 2020)

For you nut jobs 

https://www.llhm.co.uk/local-landmarks


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 23, 2020)

Got this from the charity that run my local gym today so might be useful...

*TRAIN AT HOME WITH FREEDOM - STAY ACTIVE
* 
Dear Amanda


As we all continue to navigate our way through these unprecedented times we would like to give you the opportunity to have access to up to 16 weeks of FREE home exercise & workouts! 
Our friends at Technogym - the world renowned fitness company - have given us access to 16 weeks of exercise & workout content on an easy to navigate app. Choose from bodyweight exercises & cardio programs all designed to keep you active. These workouts can be done at home with no equipment and are absolutely FREE during the COVID-19 disruption. 
To get this content for FREE all you need to do is:

Register at https://www.mywellness.com/trainathomewithfreedom
Download the mywellness App and sign in with registered details
Apple Store
Android/Google Play Store

This is FREE content for EVERYONE, forward this email to friends and family and/or share the link on social media  - together we can workout while the scientists work it out!​


----------



## chellie (Mar 23, 2020)

Thanks Amanda


----------



## SteveW86 (Mar 28, 2020)

2nd run of the week this evening, did the same route but 2 minutes quicker.  Downloaded Strava to link to my Fitbit to keep a track of it all


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 29, 2020)

Well, it's been about a week of lockdown, and I've put on like 5 lbs, and I'm already thoroughly sick of running. I just can't stand any form of exercise that isn't sport. I don't really know what to do at this point. Try eating less and I'm just starving all day. I'm going to come out of this lockdown about 2 stone heavier.


----------



## AmandaJR (Mar 29, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Well, it's been about a week of lockdown, and I've put on like 5 lbs, and I'm already thoroughly sick of running. I just can't stand any form of exercise that isn't sport. I don't really know what to do at this point. Try eating less and I'm just starving all day. I'm going to come out of this lockdown about 2 stone heavier.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Rooter (Mar 30, 2020)

my VO2 max has gone up 2 points.. just got to try and get some will power in the kitchen and could see some real gains with being at home 7 days a week!


----------



## SteveW86 (Apr 1, 2020)

Now that the gyms are closed, I’ve taken to a bit of running.....by that I mean i have gone for two runs.

Did my first ever 5k tonight, was aiming for sub 30 mins.....managed it in 28:54 so was pretty happy.


----------



## hovis (Apr 1, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Well, it's been about a week of lockdown, and I've put on like 5 lbs, and I'm already thoroughly sick of running. I just can't stand any form of exercise that isn't sport. I don't really know what to do at this point. Try eating less and I'm just starving all day. I'm going to come out of this lockdown about 2 stone heavier.
		
Click to expand...

just remember that a long walk is very effective at consuming calories.  cant remember the exact figures but it's something like a 90kg man burns 100 calories per mile walking.  i do 5 miles each day at least


----------



## SteveW86 (Apr 1, 2020)

hovis said:



			just remember that a long walk is very effective at consuming calories.  cant remember the exact figures but it's something like a 90kg man burns 100 calories per mile walking.  i do 5 miles each day at least
		
Click to expand...

I’m not sure that figure adds up as surely it will depend on the speed you’re walking therefore the effort you put in.

I ran just over 3 miles earlier this evening in 29 mins and burnt 444 calories according to my Fitbit, with my weight currently at 83kgs.

Either way, a good brisk walk will certainly help with the weight situation


----------



## hovis (Apr 1, 2020)

SteveW86 said:



			I’m not sure that figure adds up as surely it will depend on the speed you’re walking therefore the effort you put in.

I ran just over 3 miles earlier this evening in 29 mins and burnt 444 calories according to my Fitbit, with my weight currently at 83kgs.

Either way, a good brisk walk will certainly help with the weight situation
		
Click to expand...

sorry I don't understand.  what doesn't add up?  are you saying you've burnt more because your running not walking?

within reason the speed doesn't matter. if you walk half the speed you'll be exercising for twice the time.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 1, 2020)

hovis said:



			just remember that a long walk is very effective at consuming calories.  cant remember the exact figures but it's something like a 90kg man burns 100 calories per mile walking.  i do 5 miles each day at least
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I used to do a nice 3.5-4 hour walk every Saturday.


----------



## hovis (Apr 1, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Yeah I used to do a nice 3.5-4 hour walk every Saturday. 

Click to expand...

😁 it took me a while 😣


----------



## SteveW86 (Apr 1, 2020)

hovis said:



			sorry I don't understand.  what doesn't add up?  are you saying you've burnt more because your running not walking?

within reason the speed doesn't matter. if you walk half the speed you'll be exercising for twice the time.
		
Click to expand...

I just meant that 100 calories per mile  seemed like too high an amount of calorie burn. That was just my initial reaction.

I have just checked my Fitbit for a walk I did the other day which showed a 3 mile walk burning 250 calories whilst pushing the baby in the pram. The difference in weight could well allow for the lower calorie burn.


----------



## hovis (Apr 1, 2020)

SteveW86 said:



			I just meant that 100 calories per mile  seemed like too high an amount of calorie burn. That was just my initial reaction.

I have just checked my Fitbit for a walk I did the other day which showed a 3 mile walk burning 250 calories whilst pushing the baby in the pram. The difference in weight could well allow for the lower calorie burn.
		
Click to expand...

fit bits and apps are massively inaccurate when it comes to calorie consumption but 83kg and 250 ish calories sounds about right for a 3 mile walk.  at 90kg it should be 300.    fitbit are good to use as a reference if you use the same one.  your fit bit doesn't know that you had a pram but maybe some of your steps didnt register if you had your hands on the bar.  im not saying running burns the same.  I'm saying that it's not much more. considering most people hate running then why not walk and get most of the benefits (as far as calories burning goes)


----------



## SteveW86 (Apr 1, 2020)

hovis said:



			fit bits and apps are massively inaccurate when it comes to calorie consumption but 83kg and 250 ish calories sounds about right for a 3 mile walk.  at 90kg it should be 300.    fitbit are good to use as a reference if you use the same one.  your fit bit doesn't know that you had a pram but maybe some of your steps didnt register if you had your hands on the bar.  im not saying running burns the same.  I'm saying that it's not much more. considering most people hate running then why not walk and get most of the benefits (as far as calories burning goes)
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I only use the calories burnt on the Fitbit as a reference as it is a constant for all the exercise I do, I have found it much more reliable than the figures given on a machine in the gym though.

I definitely fall into the “don’t like running” camp, but for some reason I agreed to do the great south run this year, so gotta get some miles in. A lot of people at work run, so if I can get into it then should be quite sociable once we are all allowed out to play together.


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 2, 2020)

hovis said:



			just remember that a long walk is very effective at consuming calories.  cant remember the exact figures but it's something like a 90kg man burns 100 calories per mile walking.  i do 5 miles each day at least
		
Click to expand...

My dream of being a 90Kg man (again) is slowly inching into view 😊...


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 2, 2020)

hovis said:



			fit bits and apps are massively inaccurate when it comes to calorie consumption but 83kg and 250 ish calories sounds about right for a 3 mile walk.  at 90kg it should be 300.    fitbit are good to use as a reference if you use the same one.  your fit bit doesn't know that you had a pram but maybe some of your steps didnt register if you had your hands on the bar.  im not saying running burns the same.  I'm saying that it's not much more. considering most people hate running then why not walk and get most of the benefits (as far as calories burning goes)
		
Click to expand...

I get what you're saying about walking, but if we're doubling up my running time that means I'd be walking for 45 minutes, which personally I would just find boring. I have never walked for the sake of walking, I walk to get from A to B. The only thing I could do is walk to the local Tesco next time we need some things, that's a 12 minute walk each way, plus carrying the items on the way back.

I'm trying to reduce my portions for dinner on the days when I haven't gone anywhere or done anything, but it's hard because I'm always hungry regardless of what I've done.


----------



## hovis (Apr 2, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I get what you're saying about walking, but if we're doubling up my running time that means I'd be walking for 45 minutes, which personally I would just find boring. I have never walked for the sake of walking, I walk to get from A to B. The only thing I could do is walk to the local Tesco next time we need some things, that's a 12 minute walk each way, plus carrying the items on the way back.

I'm trying to reduce my portions for dinner on the days when I haven't gone anywhere or done anything, but it's hard because I'm always hungry regardless of what I've done.
		
Click to expand...

a good way to fight hunger is to absolutely fill your stomach with low calorie, high volume food.  for eg, i love pizza and I can easyily smash a large domino's to myself.  however, before it arrives I eat a whole Mellon and a bowl of strawberries.  that adds upto about 200 calories.  a full pizza is 2200 calories.  Once I've eaten all that fruit I can only manage half the pizza.  so half the pizza is 1100 calories plus 200 from the fruit =900 calories saved.  that's about 2 hours of running you don't need to do.     this method is how bodybuilders stay sane when getting ready for a show

other low calories high volume food is plain or salted popcorn and salad.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 2, 2020)

hovis said:



			a good way to fight hunger is to absolutely fill your stomach with low calories high volume food.  for eg, i love pizza and easyily smash a large domino's to myself.  however, before it arrives I eat a whole Mellon and a bowl of strawberries.  that adds upto about 200 calories.  a full pizza is 2200 calories.  Once I've eaten all that fruit I can only manage half the pizza.  so half the pizza is 1100 calories plus 200 from the fruit =900 calories saved.  that's about 2 hours of running you don't need to do.     this method is how bodybuilders stay sane when getting ready for a show

other low calories high volume food is plain or salted popcorn and salad.
		
Click to expand...

What you've done there, is completely ruined a pizza for yourself you maniac. The trick is to be as hungry as possible so you can finish it all in one sitting isn't it? 

In seriousness it's not like we're ordering pizzas every night. I don't really like fruit and I don't like popcorn either. I do eat salads, but it actually means doing more shopping at the moment if you want the ingredients to be fresh. We never really used to do the 'big weekly shop' because I walked past the Tesco twice a day on my way to and from the station so I used to just pick up things I needed as and when. So a bit different at the moment.


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 2, 2020)

I've upped my consumption of water, fizzy with a slice of lemon or lime, and it's doing the job of making me feel full up... Zero calories as well...


----------



## hovis (Apr 2, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			What you've done there, is completely ruined a pizza for yourself you maniac. The trick is to be as hungry as possible so you can finish it all in one sitting isn't it?

In seriousness it's not like we're ordering pizzas every night. I don't really like fruit and I don't like popcorn either. I do eat salads, but it actually means doing more shopping at the moment if you want the ingredients to be fresh. We never really used to do the 'big weekly shop' because I walked past the Tesco twice a day on my way to and from the station so I used to just pick up things I needed as and when. So a bit different at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

i agree. I have ruined pizza.  I had no choice as I kept getting fat🙄.


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 2, 2020)

hovis said:



			i agree. I have ruined pizza.  I had no choice as I kept getting fat🙄.
		
Click to expand...

When I went low carb one of the easiest foods to give up was pizza having never considered it the food of real men 💪😉...


----------



## chellie (Apr 2, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I get what you're saying about walking, but if we're doubling up my running time that means I'd be walking for 45 minutes, which personally I would just find boring. I have never walked for the sake of walking, I walk to get from A to B. The only thing I could do is walk to the local Tesco next time we need some things, that's a 12 minute walk each way, plus carrying the items on the way back.

I'm trying to reduce my portions for dinner on the days when I haven't gone anywhere or done anything, but it's hard because I'm always hungry regardless of what I've done.
		
Click to expand...

Look at the walking routines on My Fitness Pal.


----------



## richart (Apr 2, 2020)

I have started the plank challenge. Adding an extra 10 seconds each day for 30 days. One where you rest on your forearms. Skipped a couple of days and started on 30 seconds. Just done 1.10 today and not too bad, but doubt I will be able to do 5 minutes. Good exercise for me as it doesn't hurt my back.

On exercise bike managed to average 35km per hour over 30 minutes yesterday. Just under 22 miles per hour. Definitely getting fitter after health problems at Xmas.


----------



## fundy (Apr 2, 2020)

Mix of pilates, exercise bike and about to get the kettlebell out for the first time in a long time as i continue my rehab here. Lots of small and gentle for the time being


----------



## Fromtherough (Apr 3, 2020)

Anyone use a punch-bag at home? The sessions in the gym used to ruin me. Best of all they focussed my attention so I didn’t get bored. Looking to invest in one for the garage, but not sure if a free standing one or hanging one is better. Also, thought I’d start rope skipping. Good source of cardio, plus the way boxers do it always looks cool...


----------



## pendodave (Apr 3, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Well, it's been about a week of lockdown, and I've put on like 5 lbs, and I'm already thoroughly sick of running. I just can't stand any form of exercise that isn't sport. I don't really know what to do at this point. Try eating less and I'm just starving all day. I'm going to come out of this lockdown about 2 stone heavier.
		
Click to expand...

I weighed myself this morning. I am normally very stable weightwise, rarely moving more than a pound either way. I eat pretty sensibly, don't do soft drinks. My exercise is a combination of golf, walking as part of a commute and a park run.
I've put on 4lb in a week. Hmmm....


----------



## hovis (Apr 3, 2020)

pendodave said:



			I weighed myself this morning. I am normally very stable weightwise, rarely moving more than a pound either way. I eat pretty sensibly, don't do soft drinks. My exercise is a combination of golf, walking as part of a commute and a park run.
I've put on 4lb in a week. Hmmm....
		
Click to expand...

to put on 4lb of fat in a week you'd need to eat 2000 additional calories per day!!! what have you been eating 😮


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 3, 2020)

hovis said:



			to put on 4lb of fat in a week you'd need to eat 2000 additional calories per day!!! what have you been eating 😮
		
Click to expand...

I don't know about that, I regular fluctuate by 4lb on a normal week let alone now. Unless our scales are dodgy.


----------



## pendodave (Apr 3, 2020)

hovis said:



			to put on 4lb of fat in a week you'd need to eat 2000 additional calories per day!!! what have you been eating 😮
		
Click to expand...

My wife and daughter have made baking their new hobby...
For some reason (well actually, because everyone is working from home except me, and I am working less) we are sitting down to meals together all the time which means I make more of an effort to cook something nice...
No golf means a lot less exercise, as I would typically do work + golf...
And of course, it's over nearly 2 weeks, not 1.
But whatever, I know what I was, and I know what I am, and I am not impressed


----------



## Bazzatron (Apr 3, 2020)

I've set myself a challenge of running 50 miles in April, done two 3 milers so far. Really helps to get out in the middle of the day when wfh. Clears the haze a bit.


----------



## pendodave (Apr 3, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I don't know about that, I regular fluctuate by 4lb on a normal week let alone now. Unless our scales are dodgy.
		
Click to expand...

That's the thing, I don't. Except when I've been ill I've been 11 4 for the last 20 years. I weigh myself regularly enough on the same scales on the same floor to know this.

** Actually, I've just remembered, I've done a virtual beer every night for the last week . I normally drink a LOT less than that. Mystery solved...


----------



## Mudball (Apr 3, 2020)

never thought i would say this... having just started the gym and 2 sessions still paid for with the PT, i am missing the gym!!

in the meanwhile, i am enjoying doing the PE Joe thing with family and this is the first time we have exercised as a family.....  and we are all crap.   The only way is up


----------



## chellie (Apr 12, 2020)

I'm missing the gym. Being very sporadic with my exercise at home but then we have cleared the back garden and some of the front. I did do a walk/run to the beach this afternoon which I enjoyed. Was out for juts over half an hour. Hoping my new bike hurrys up and gets here.


----------



## chellie (Apr 12, 2020)

Anyone else doing this tomorrow morning Together we stretch for the NHS


----------



## TerryA (Apr 12, 2020)

I have my own Concept2 rowing machine. I use the rowpro software which, via wifi and computer, allows me to race against other people. A great motivator. I generally do 30 min races. Trying to do one each day.


----------



## SteveW86 (Apr 21, 2020)

Definitely starting to miss the gym and becoming a little bored with going out for a run. I have got some resistance bands, so looking to do a bit of body weight/strength stuff at home. I am struggling a little bit for ideas and exercises though....any of the experts in here got any tips?


----------



## richart (Apr 21, 2020)

richart said:



			I have started the plank challenge. Adding an extra 10 seconds each day for 30 days. One where you rest on your forearms. Skipped a couple of days and started on 30 seconds. Just done 1.10 today and not too bad, but doubt I will be able to do 5 minutes. Good exercise for me as it doesn't hurt my back.

On exercise bike managed to average 35km per hour over 30 minutes yesterday. Just under 22 miles per hour. Definitely getting fitter after health problems at Xmas.

Click to expand...

I have changed my plank exercises to quality rather than quantity ! I am doing three, 3 minute planks a day, and two, 3 different planks over 4 minutes, with 15 seconds rest inbetween. Can definitely feel my back is getting stronger.

Still do the exercise bike every day for 30 minutes, and overall feeling much fitter and stronger. Should have added at least 30 yards to my drives.


----------



## Bazzatron (Apr 21, 2020)

I set myself a target of running 50 miles in April, got 11 left to do, really helped with the motivation to get the trainers on and get out there. Makes a big difference in the afternoon when working from home, find I've got more energy after a lunchtime run. 

I'm upping it to 75miles for May if anyone wants to join me.


----------

